# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  اللغة الهيروغليفية دعوة للتعلم

## ابن طيبة

الاخوة الاعضاء وددت ان اطرح هذا الموضوع لنتعلم اللغة الهيروغليفية كيف تكتب؟ كيف تنطق؟ من اي اتجاه تقرا من الشمال الي اليمين ام العكس من اعلي الي اسفل ؟ و ما الذي ادي الي اندثارها و اختفائها هل هو الفتح الاسلامي كما يدعي البغض ؟ ام حدث ذلك قبل الفتح الاسلامي؟
انتظر ردودكم هل ابدا في اول الدروس لنتعرف جميعا علي لغتنا القديمة ؟ ام نصرف نظر عن الموضوع انتظر ردودكم و مشاركاتكم معي

----------


## مصطفى سلام

يا أستاذ معتز ..
إنك قد ذكرتنى بأحداث مضت .. حين كنت فى شبابى - و أنا من أشد المولعين بالحضارة الفرعونية - أكثر بشكل غير عادى من زيارة الآثار المصرية القديمة - سواء فى طيبة (الأقصر) أو فى أبيدوس (العرابة المدفونة ) أو فى غيرهما ..
و كان يحزننى أن أرى نفسى واقفا أمام النصوص الهيروغليفية وقوف الجاهل الأعمى ، و أرى الفتيان الجهال من تلاميذ المدارس و هم يتندرون بالإهانة لهؤلاء الأجداد ..السبب الجهل بالتاريخ المدون على الجدران (بالهيروغليفية ) ..
ستكون مبادرة طيبة من فرعون طيبة لربط الماضى بالحاضر .. و سيكون لك الشكر الجزيل : فعلى بركة الله 
مصطفى سلام

----------


## أحمد المليجي

:y:   طبعا يا استاذ معتز ان شاء الله اكون من اول المتابعين و زي ما قلت قبل لحضرتك في موضوع "فرعون موسي" اني محتاج اولا تعلم هذة اللغة و كنت حاولت كذا مرة قبل كدة بس كنت بحتاج احد لدية خبرة بالموضوع عشان التوجية و كدة 
في انتظار اول الدروس ان شاء الله
 و تقبل تحياتي استاذنا الفاضل معتز
 :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

فرعون طيبة معتز الفطين
دعوة جميلة وراقية لتعلم اللغة الفرعونية 
اقبل دعوتك وأكون من أول تلاميذك فى تعلمها ان شاء الله

----------


## saladino

*أستاذى انا أشتريت كراسة وقلم
 فى أنتظار اول درس من حضرتك

ربنا يكرمك ويقويك 

شكرا للدعوة الجميلة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

اخي الفاضل مصطفي سلام شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي مرورك و علي بركة الله نبدا معا
توجد بعض الصور سوف اقوم برفعها حتي تكون مرجعنا في الموضوع لانك تعلم ليس هناك كي بورد هيروغليفي 
يوم واحد او اثنين و سنكون معا انشاءالله شكرا لك سيدي الكريم اهتمامك و ارجو ان اكون عند حسن ظنكم جميعا دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

اخي الفاضل احمد المليجي اشتقت لمداخلاتك الرائعة لنتعلم معا اللغة الهيروغليفية حتي لا نستهزيء باثارنا كما قال الاخ الفاضل مصطفي سلام ولعلم سيادتك انا زيي زيك يعني عندي بعض الخلفيات  و لكن سوف تكون لنا بعض المراجع التي سوف نعتمد عليها كما سوف يكون معنا حجة في اللغة الهيروغليفية و هو اخونا الفاضل شريف زغلول و هو ليس عضوا في منتدانا الغالي و لكن سوف يكون مستعدا للرد علي اي سؤال او اي استفسار او اي ترجمة و انشاء الله سوف يكون غدا موعدنا لنتعلم اولا ما هي الهيروغليفية و كيف تتطورت و كيف تكتب و كيف اندثرت
دمت بخير اخي الكريم

----------


## مظلوووم

موضوع ممتاز جدا يا فرعون طيبه وكنت بافكر اطرحه انا واخى احمد المليجى
بس لظروف خارجه ولضيق الوقت الموضوع ما تمش
واحنا بنقول لحضرتك ابدا على بركه الله وان شاء الله نكون من المتابعين الجديدين لحضرتك  :good: 
وتسلم ايدك مقدما  ::   :: 
ويجعلوا عااااااااامر بيك دايما
انوووووووبيس

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخت الفاضلة ام يوسف شكرا لاهتمامك سيدتي و كلنا تلامذة و طلبة في محراب العلم (و ما اتيتم من العلم الا قليل ) و لنبدا معا بكر انشاء الله شكرا لك سيدتي الفاضلة و دمتي بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخ الفاضل saladino شاكر لمرورك الكريم اخي الفاضل و لكن الكراسة و القلم ما ينفعوش احنا محتاجين روزمتين ثلاثة ورق بردي و ريشة و دواية حبر  و نشافة عموما اخي الفاضل سوف نبدا غدا انشاء الله التعريف باللغة الهيروغليفية و ارجو ان يجذبك الموضوع و انتظر مشاركتك
دمت بخير اخي الكريم

----------


## ابن طيبة

اخي الفاضل مظلوم عاشق النيل عاشق الهيروغليفية مرحبا بك معنا انا واخي احمد المليجي و كل الاعضاء و ارجو مع اخر مقال ان نكون تعلمنا جميعا قواعد اللغة الانجليزية
شكرا جزيلا لمرورك اخي مظلوم و شرفني التعرف بك كما شرفني التعرف من قبل باخي الفاضل احمد المليجي 
دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

نشاة الكتابة في مصر القديمة
لقد مر الانسان في عصور ما قبل التاريخ بمرحلتين حضاريتين اساسيتين هما: مرحلة القوت و مرحلة جمع القوت.
اما المرحلة الاولي  فكان الانسان فيها يسعي بحثا عن القوت
 فكان يخرج للصيد البري او النهري او البحري كما كان يقوم باقتلاع جذور النباتات البرية و اذا كان 
من غير الممكن تحديد متي بدات مرحلة جمع القوت فانه من الممكن معرفة متي انتهت هذه المرحلة 
ليبدا الانسان مرحلة انتاج القوت و لقد انتهت تلك المرحلة بتلك الطفرة الهائلة  التي حققها الانسان و التي تتمثل في استئناس الحيوان
و ايقاد النار و معرفة الزراعة (مع اعتراضي الشخصي لنظرية التطور لانه في رايي الشخصي ان ابو البشر ادم عليه السلام
عند خروجه من الجنة كان يعلم كل شيء و علمه لابنائه  فهو كان يعرف الاسماء كلها كما انه كان يتحدث بلغة مفهومة)
 و لكن لانني انقل الموضوع من مراجعه التاريخية فليس لي الا التعقيب 
و نكمل انه كان اكتشاف الزراعة بمثابة الاستقرار الفعلي للانسان الذي ارتبط بفيضان النيل و اقام لنفسه مسكنا بالقرب من زراعته
و صنع لنفسه ملابس من الكتان و كون لنفسه اسرة و بدا يتبادل المصالح مع التجمعات السكانية المجاورة و كان هذا كافيا لينقل الانسان
من مرحلة جمع القوت الي مرحلة الابداع الفكري و الذهني و الفني و الي التفكير في خلق الكون و فيما يجري حوله و كان الانسان يري القمر يضيء ثن يخفت ثم يضيء مرة اخري
و ان النبات يبذر ثم ينمو ثم يحصد و ان النيل يفيض ثم يغيض هذه الدورة للقمر و النبات و النيل هي التي اوحت له بالقطع
بحياة ما بعد الموت بمعني انه يحيا لفترة مؤقتة ثم يبعث من جديد لابد الابدين هكذا امن المصري بجوهر و مركز الثقل في الحضارة 
المصرية اي البعث و الخلود و كان من حسن حظ مصر ان كان الانسان المصري  مهيئا لكي يتعامل مع الطبيعة و يتفاعل معها لكي ينجزا لنا معا هذه
الحضارة الرائعة و التي نري شواهدها في كل مكان علي ارض مصر.
و في ظل هذا الاستقرار بدا الانسان يخطو خطواته الاولي بثقة ورسوخ نحو الفن فبدا يشكل من مواد لينة كالطين تماثيل لكائنات
في الطبيعة تشغله في حياته اليومية في زراعته و صيده و رعيه و بدا يسجل علي الصخور بعض المناظر التي تمثل انشطته المختلفة 
و تعبر عن محاولاته المستمرة لفهم العناصر التشريحية للانسان و الحيوان و الطير و الزواحف و لبعض الموجودات في الطبيعة مثل
المياه و الصحراء و الجبال و ذلك في اطار ما يعر ب"المخربشات" و هي مرحلة وسط بين النقش و الرسم حاول الانسان من خلالها
ان يعبر في اشكال بلا نسب عما يجري من حوله في الكون
و عندما تعددت انشطته اليومية و ازدادت التجمعات السكانية كان علي الانسان ان يتبني وسيلة ثابتة للتعبير عن افكاره
و لتسجيل احداث حياته اليومية
و ليس من شك في ان الانسان ظل لفترة طويلة يتعامل بوسائل مؤقتة للتعبير عن الفكرة و لعل من ابرزها استخدام الاشارات المتبادلة 
لتحقيق التفاهم بين الافراد و الاشارة باستخدام اعضاء الجسم او باستخدام عوامل مساعدة قد تخدم الفكرة في لحظتها
ثم تنتهي الفكرة بانتهاء استخدام الاشارة . و لابد ان الانسان قد ادرك في وقت ما ان الاشارة لا يمكن ان تفي بالغرض
فالكثير من المعاني الجمالية و القيم و المباديء و كذلك المعاملات الانسانية كل هذه و غيرها كانت تحتاج الي مفردات و لا يمكن التعبير عنها
بالاشارة ثم ان الانسان عندما خطا خطوات و اسعة في مجال العقائد الدينية و الانشطة المدنية و العسكرية ادرك انه
لابد من تسجيل احداث بعينها و لعل ابسطها ان ايمانه بحياة ما بعد الموت جعله يسعي للحفاظ علي الجسد لكي تتعرف
عليه الروح و تدب فيه و من بين وسائل الحفاظ علي الجسد و ضمان خلود الانسان اسمه الشخصي الذي كان و لابد من تسجيله علي جدران مقبرته
و علي تمثاله و علي اثاثه الجنائزي و غيره
من هنا نجح المصري بعد جهد جهيد في ان يحقق هذا الحدث الهائل فقد ابتكر الكتابة و جاء اختراع الكتابة تعبيرا عن الاستقرار الذي تحقق
للانسان المصري و تعبيرا عن ان هذا الانسان كان مهيئا قبل غيره للنهوض بعبء هذه الخطوة علي طريق حضارته الرائدة
و لسنا نعرف علي وجه التحديد متي حقق الانسان المصري القديم هذا الانجاز اي الكتابة و ان كنا نعرف ان الاسرة الاولي بدات حوالي القرن الحادي و الثلاثون
قبل الميلاد هذه الاسرة تمثل اللبنات الاولي في بناء الحضارة المصرية القديمة و انها قد شهدت محاولات للكتابة الهيروغليفية
فلابد وان محاولات الانسان المصري للكتابة قد بدات قبل الاسرة بحوالي قرنين من الزمان تشير الي ذلك بعض شواهد الفترة المتاخرة
من العصر الحجري و عصري ما قبل الاسرات و ما قبيل الاسرات
و قبل ان نتحدث عن اقدم كتابات اللغة المصرية القديمة ة هي الكتابة المعروفة بالهيروغليفية فلعله من المنطقي ان نشير الي مسمي اللغة التي
احتضنت هذه الكتابة و غيرها من الكتابات الاخري التي سيرد ذكرها فيما بعد
اشار المصريين في نصوصهم الي لغتهم بمسميات كثيرة من بينها (لسان مصر) (كلام مصر) (كلام اهل مصر) كما عرفت ايضا باسم (كلام الاله ).
و قد كتبت هذه اللغة بخطوط اربع هي الهيروغليفية و الهيراطيقية و الديموطيقية و القبطية و التي سوف نتحدث عنها فيما بعد 
و لنا عود للبحث عن اصول اللغة الهيروغليفية و هل هي فعلا و ثيقة الصلة باللغة العربية

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

انا جيت اهه و معى الكراسة و القلم و الأستيكه اصلى باحب اكتب بالقلم الرصاص هاه اول حصه امتى بأى

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخت الفاضلة امة الله شرفني مرورك الكريم بس احنا محتاجين شوية بردي و محيرة و ريشة الكراسة و القلم الرصاص مش هينفعوا للاسف مش هاقدر اقبلك في الفصل ده (طبعا انا باضحك معاكي) انشاء الله قريبا جدا سوف نبدا باذن الله وانتي عارفة ان الموضوع محتاج رفع صور و خلافه لكن قبل مداخلتك قمت بوضع موضوع عن نشاءة الكتابة الهيروغليفية ارجو ان تكوني قد استفدتي منه
دمتي بخير و ارجو الاستفادة مما سوف نعرض اختي الفاضلة

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الفاضل / معتز
ستجدنى تلميذاً مجتهداً . اشكرك على هذا الموضوع الهام

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
جزاك الله كل خير استاذى الفاضل على الدعوة الكريمة للتعلم
الدرس الاول مقدمة جميلة فعلا ومفيدة
وانا فى انتظار بقية الدروس باذن الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> جزاك الله كل خير استاذى الفاضل على الدعوة الكريمة للتعلم
> الدرس الاول مقدمة جميلة فعلا ومفيدة
> وانا فى انتظار بقية الدروس باذن الله*


الاخت الفاضلة بسمة امل شكرا لمرورك الكريم و سوف نتابع قريبا انشاء الله الخطوط التي كتبت بها الهيروغليفية ثم نطرح بعد ذلك موضوع اصل اللغة الهيروغليفية ثم نبدا انشاء الله في تعلم الحروف الهيروغليفية ثم نتبع ذلك بتعلم قواعد اللغة الهيروغليفية و لكن اطلب من الاخوة الاعضاء جميعا الصبر لانه تقابلني صعوبات جمة في رفع الصور و التي سوف استخدمها كوسائل توضيحية 
دمتي بخير اختي بسمة امل

----------


## ابن طيبة

كيف تقرأ الكلمات المصرية القديمة

أولا - اتجاه قراءة الحروف والعلامات: 

معظم النصوص المصرية الهيروغليفية مكتوبة من اليمين لليسار مثل اللغة العربية واللغة العبرية .. وذلك بنسبة 96% تقريبا .. فقط حوالي 4% من هذه النصوص مكتوبة من اليسار لليمين مثل اللغة الإنجليزية .. وهذه الحقيقة تتضح بجلاء في نصوص الأهرام .. وهي أكثر النصوص المصرية كثافة .. ثم نصوص كتاب الموتى .. ونصوص حجر باليرمو ونصوص حجر رشيد ونصوص المقابر والمعابد والأكفان والتوابيت والمسلات وغيرها من عشرات النصوص المسجلة على كافة الأوساط المصرية القديمة .. كما في الأمثلة التالية:   

لكن من الناحية النظرية يمكن أن تكتب الكلمات من اليمين لليسار .. أو من اليسار لليمين .. إلا أنه من الخطأ الجسيم تغيير التشكيل المكاني للعلامات بتقديمها أو تأخيرها أو رفعها أو خفضها أو تمديدها أو ضغطها أو حذف أو إضافة بعض العلامات مهما كانت صغيرة أو بسيطة كما فعل بعض علماء المصريات عندما فشلوا في قراءة معظم الكلمات  المصرية بصورة صحيحة فلجأ بعضهم إلى تغيير تشكيل الكلمات لما اعتقدوا أنه الأصح لقراءة تلك الكلمات .. وتوجب الأمانة العلمية نقل النصوص المصرية كما هي مدونة في مصادرها الأصلية .. دون عكس اتجاه الكتابة .. كما فعلوا في معظم النصوص المصرية القديمة ليقرأوها من اليسار إلى اليمين على ما تعودوا في لغاتهم الحالية!! 

ونعرف اتجاه الكتابة من اتجاه أوجه صور العلامات .. فإذا كان وجه علامة النسر .. مثلا .. ينظر لليمين فإن اتجاه الكتابة يكون من اليمين لليسار 

أما إذا كانت أوجه العلامات تنظر لليسار فإن اتجاه الكتابة يكون من اليسار لليمين 
كما يمكن كتابة العلامات أو الكلمات أو المصرية من أعلى لأسفل دون الإخلال بالمعنى .. كما هو واضح في نصوص الأهرام 

والعبارة الواحدة أو الكلمة الواحدة يمكن أن تحتوي على حروف أو علامات مرصوصة أفقيا ورأسيا في آن واحد .. والذي يحكم ذلك هو توفير مساحة الكتابة لأقصى حد ممكن لأن المصريين القدماء كانوا يكتبون نصوصهم بالحفر على الصخر فكان لابد من توفير أكبر قدر ممكن من مساحة الكتابة .. ولنفس هذا السبب يمكن أن تكتب الحروف أو العلامات داخل بعضها البعض مما يوفر مقدارا أكبر من مساحة الكلمات .. كما أن الشكل الجمالي للكلمة يلعب أيضا دورا مهما في هذا الأمر 

ثانيا - تركيب الكلمات:

اللغة المصرية القديمة .. المكتوبة .. ليست لغة أبجدية . بمعنى أنه لا يمكن للشخص أن يكتب (أو يقرأ) الكلمات المصرية بترتيب متسلسل للحروف الأبجدية الأحادية النغمة كما نفعل الآن في اللغة العربية أو الإنجليزية ..وإنما استخدم المصريون القدماء علامات البيان المصرية (الهيروغليفية) الثنائية النغمة (المثاني) في تكوين الكلمات والجمل المصرية القديمة المكتوبة .. فمثلا كلمة (رحيـم) .. لا تكتب باستعمال أربعة حروف أحادية (ر - ح - ي - م) .. وإنما تكتب باستعمال علامتين مصريتين من علامات المثاني كما يلي: 

رحـيـم = رح + يـم 


 رحـيـم 

rH + im = rHim (raHim) = merciful



وكمثال ثاني: هيا نقرأ أو ( نكتب ) كلمة .. ( نـرى ) :  

هنا نجد أن الكلمة مكونة من ثلاث حروف فقط .. معنى ذلك أننا سنستخدم علامة مثاني واحدة بالإضافة إلى حرف أحادي واحد هو حرف النون كما يلي 

نـرى = ن + را 


 نــرى 

n + ra = nra (nara) = we see 



ثالثا - استخدام علامات المثاني المصرية لتكوين آلاف الكلمات بصرف النظر عن أشكال أو صور تلك العلامات: 

استخدم المصريون القدماء كل موجودات البيئة المصرية في تكوين علامات المثاني المصرية للتعبير بها في كتابة النصوص المصرية القديمة على اختلاف نغماتها المنطوقة .. فمثلا نراهم استعاروا أشكال الطيور والأشجار والجبال والزواحف والحيوانات وأجزاء جسم الإنسان والقوارب والأدوات المنزلية والأبنية والأسلحة والأسماك والأنهار .. إلخ.  كما نراهم قد منحوا لكل علامة نغمة ثنائية مستمدة من اسمها الذي ينطق به المصريون في حياتهم اليومية .. انظر قاموس السعداوي للعلامات الهيروغليفية ..   < القاموس >               

وعند تكوين الكلمات المصرية بغرض تدوينها أو كتابتها يمكن استخدام العلامة الواحدة في تكوين مئات الكلمات ذوات المعاني المختلفة بصرف النظر عن شكل أو صورة العلامة ذاتها .. وهو ما لم يدركه شامبليون وأتباعه من علماء المصريات الذين قاموا بإعطاء كل علامة نغمة جامدة ومعنى محدد محاولين استخدام هذا المعنى في كل الكلمات التي تحتويها هذه العلامة مما أدى إلى أخطاء قاتلة ومهولة في قراءة النصوص المصرية القديمة وتفريغها من معانيها الحقيقية .. كما أدى بهم إلى تخمين معاني الكلمات بالنظر إلى أشكال العلامات دون محاولة نطق أو قراءة تلك الكلمات كنص كتابي يمكن أن يقرأ كأي لغة ..   فمثلا علامة الثعبان أو الحنش الكبير لها نغمة ثنائية هي .. (زا - ظا)        : 


لم يدرك علماء المصريات النغمة الثنائية لهذه العلامة على الإطلاق .. بل حاولوا منحها نغمات ومعاني ثابتة مثل .. حفاو أو عابب ..  وقالوا أن معناها هو الثعبان أو الشيطان أو الوحش الشرير خالق الرعد والبرق والعواصف .. إلى آخر هذه التخاريف المبنية على مجرد تخمينات وافتراضات خاطئة استمدوها من شكل أو صورة العلامة نفسها .. وهي أنها مجرد ثعبان كبير. 

أما الحقيقية .. فإن هذه العلامة هي مجرد علامة مثاني مصرية بنغمة (زا - ظا) .. استمدها المصريون القدماء من رد فعل الإنسان المصري البسيط عندما كان يرى هذا الثعبان الضخم فيقول بصورة فورية وتلقائية .. (احفظنا) يا رب. ويمكن استخدام هذه العلامة بنغمتها الثنائية في تكوين العديد من الكلمات المصرية المكتوبة ذات المعاني المختلفة دون الأخذ في الإعتبار شكل العلامة نفسها .. مثل: 


الـظـالـمـون 

the oppressors 

ترجمها علماء المصريات إلى .. فـاو .. وقالوا أن معناها هو دودة أو ثعبان 




 حــافـظــا 

protector - keeper 

ترجمها علماء المصريات إلى .. حـف .. وقالوا أن معناها أفعى سامة 

هكذا نرى أن شامبليون وأتباعه لم يقرأوا الكلمات المصرية بصورة صحيحة وإنما كانوا يحاولون تخمين معاني الكلمات من أشكال وصور العلامات كما هو واضحة بصورة جلية من المثالين السابقين .. فهم إذا رأوا علامة الثعبان قالوا أنها ثعبان أو دودة أو أفعى .. وإذا رأوا علامة الحمار قالوا أنه حمار أو جحش .. دون الأخذ في الإعتبار النغمات المصرية الحقيقية لتلك العلامات. 



رابعا - استخدام الحروف المحركة لتحويل الكلمات المصرية المختزلة إلى كلمات كاملة لها معاني معروفة:

( إكتشاف د. أسامة السعداوي ) 

لجأ المصريون القدماء إلى اسلوب الإختزال في كتابة كلمات ونصوص اللغة المصرية القديمة لأسباب جوهرية هامة مثل صعوبة الكتابة على الأحجار والصخور وكثافة تلك النصوص وقلة الأيدي العاملة التي تستطيع الكتابة بشكل جيد. ونراهم قد وضعوا نظاما فريدا .. لكنه بسيطا .. لاستخدام تلك الحروف المحركة .. متمثلا فيما يلي: 

اعتبر المصريون القدماء أن نظام الكتابة في النصوص المصرية يقوم على عنصريين اثنين هما: 

1 - جدول الحروف .. أو علامات البيان الأحادية النغمة ( حوالي 31 حرف أساسي ) 

2 - جدول المثاني .. أو علامات البيان الثنائية النغمة ( حوالي 1000 علامة مثاني )   

كما نرى أنهم اعتبروا الجدول الأول .. بجميع حروفه .. هو الذي يحرك كل علامات الجدول الثاني لتصبح على الأقل كلمات ثلاثية النغمة لها منطوق مصري واضح .. إلا أنني لاحظت أنهم يكثرون من استعمال حروف معينة أكثر من غيرها لتحرك علامات المثاني وهي حروف :

أ - ل - س - ح - ر  =  السحر 

والأمثلة كثيرة: 

سـب + ح = سـبـح 

س + جـد = سـجـد 

أ + مـر = أمـر 

نـا + ر = نـار 

مـا + ل = مـال 

إلخ 



خامسا - كل العلامات المصرية الواردة في أي كلمة أو نص لها نغمات محددة ويجب أن تقرأ بها:

بمعنى أنه لا يوجد هناك ما يسمى بعلامات إرشادية أو علامات معبرة عن معنى محدد بصورة مطلقة دون الأخذ في الإعتبار النغمات الصوتية الثنائية لتلك العلامات. فمثلا اعتبر علماء المصريات أن علامة الجبل المصرية إنما تعبر عن معنى معين وهو .. أرض أجنبية أو صحراء أو جبال .. وهو خطأ جسيم ويندرج تحت مسمى التخمين الذي سبق وأن أوضحناه. علامة الجبل المصرية لها نغمة ثناية محددة وتستخدم بها في تكوين مئات الكلمات المصرية ذوات المعاني المختلفة ولا يمكن اعتبارها علامة فكرية محددة كما افترض علماء المصريات .. وسنورد في أبواب أخرى العديد من الأمثلة على ذلك .. سواء لهذه العلامة تحديدا أو لعلامات أخرى كثيرة.

----------


## ابن طيبة

الحمد لله نجحت في رفع اول صورة و جاري التحضير للموضوع الان شكرا للاخوة الاعضاء الانتظار كل هذه المدة

----------


## ابن طيبة

دور حجر رشيد في التعريف بالهيروغليفية

من المعروف ان هذا الحجر ساهم في فك طلاسم اللغة المصرية القديمة وبالتالي فقد ساعد في فهم وكشف أسرار الحضارة التي ساهمت بصورة إيجابية فيما وصلت فيما وصلت إليه البشرية من تقدم وازدهار في شتي مناحي العلوم والأدب والفنون.
و عن حجر رشيد وعن الدور المشترك للغات المصرية واليونانية القديمة في دفع مسيرة التحضر والرقي في العالم حتي الآن. فمن المعروف ان البطالمة حكموا مصر عدة قرون قبل الميلاد وقد انتزعوا السلطة من ايدي رجال الدين الذين كانوا اصحاب السلطة والسطوة الحقيقية في الفترة الاخيرة من حكم الفراعنة. لهذا السبب كان البطالمة يتوددون إلي رجال الدين لعلمهم بمدي تأثيرهم القوي علي الشعب المصري وقتها. من هذه المعطيات نستطيع ان نفهم السبب الحقيقي الذي من أجله سطر كهنة مصر القديمة منشور منف الذي عرف فيما بعد باسم حجر رشيد باللغتين المصرية واليونانية القديمة (الهيروغليفية والديموطيقية) . كذلك سمح للبطالمة من الطبقة الحاكمة أن يمارسوا الطقوس الدينية في تتويج بطليموس الخامس (ابيفانيوس) في احتفاليتين دينيتين الأولي في الاسكندرية عاصمة البطالمة والثانية في منف عاصمة مصر.
فقد ولد بطليموس الخامس في 30 مسري (الاسم المصري القديم لشهر اغسطس) سنة 215 قبل الميلاد ولقب باسم ابيفانيوس وتعني الظاهر او الواضح واللقب مخلوع حسب العادة المستعملة وقتها حيث كان يخلع لقبا معينا علي كل ملك او إمبراطور روماني او بطلمي عند توليه الحكم حتي يكون متميزا عن اقرانه الذين كانوا يحملون نفس الاسم الاصلي.
ولما بلغ بطليموس الخامس سن الخامسة عشرة من عمره مات والده بطليموس الرابع وكان ذلك بالتحديد في 28 نوفمبر سنة 205 قبل الميلاد ، فصار هو الملك المرتقب لمصر ولكن كان عليه ان ينتظر حتي يصل الي سن الرشد لكي يتولي العرش رسميا.
لذلك فان أغلب المراجع التاريخية تحسب سنة توليه الحكم من سنة 205 قبل الميلاد علي الرغم من انه تقلد مراسيم الحكم فعليا عام 192 قبل الميلاد.
حينما بلغ الملك الشاب سن الرشد، أعلنت الاجراءات التي سوف تتبع حتي يتولي عرش البلاد رسميا والتي سوف تتم من خلال احتفاليتين الاولي بالاسكندرية العاصمة الجديدة للبلاد وتعقد هذه الاحتفالية حسب التقاليد البطلمية، أما الاحتفالية الثانية فتقام في منف مجاملة للكهنة من رجال الدين المصريين ولكسب تأييدهم وتعضيدهم للسلطة الجديدة حيث قام الكهنة بأداء طقوسهم الدينية السرية من تطهر وتقديس باسم الإله 'بتاح' إله عاصمة منف. وفي نهاية الاحتفال اعلنوا بطليموس الخامس ملكا علي مصر وحفروا مرسوم الولاية علي لوحة من البازلت الاسود في يوم 27 مارس 192 قبل الميلاد، تلك اللوحة التي عرفت فيما بعد بحجر رشيد.
بعد انتهاء الاحتفالات بمنف اجتمع الكهنة المصريون القدماء من مختلف الاقاليم المصرية ببلدة كانوب شرق الاسكندرية وهي ضاحية ابوقير الحالية حيث احتفلوا وكرموا الملك الجديد وسلموه المرسوم او الوثيقة التي تحدثنا عنها وفي حجر رشيد. لقد اعتبر الكهنة تتويج الملك حسب طقوسهم الدينية نصرا عظيما لهم وبالتالي فقد كانوا يعاملون بطليموس الخامس علي انه فرعون جديد للبلاد وليس ملكا محتلا. احتفظ بطليموس الخامس بهذه الوثيقة الهامة في تاريخه بأرشيف المملكة البطلمية بمصر ولكن لسبب لانعلمه نقل هذا الحجر الوثيقة إلي رشيد تلك المدينة الصغيرة الهادئة. فربما كانت المخازن الملكية تقع في رشيد او ربما سرق وطالته يد الاهمال مثل العديد من القطع الأثرية علي مدار التاريخ.
بقي هذا الحجر الهام في تاريخ البلاد والحضارة الإنسانية في طي النسيان حتي نهاية القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي حينما اكتشفه الضابط الفرنسي فرانسوا بوشار في قلعة قديمة من قلاع مدينة رشيد يوم 19 يوليو 1799 وذلك ابان الحملة الفرنسية علي مصر (1798*1801) ومنذ ذلك التاريخ اشتهر منشور منف باسم المدينة التي اكتشف بها وعرف باسم حجر رشيد . الضابط الفرنسي استشعر اهمية الحجر فأوصي الحملة الفرنسية برشيد ان تهتم بتوصيل هذا الحجر الي نابليون الذي سلمة بدوره إلي علماء الحملة الفرنسية لدراسته واستخراج مافيه.
في سنة 1801 استسلم الجيش الفرنسي للقوات الانجليزية الغازية لمصر فاستولي الإنجليز علي مدينتي القاهرة والاسكندرية وتسلموا كل الآثار المصرية التي كانت مودعة لدي الفرنسيين وكان من بينها حجر رشيد الذي نقل إلي المتحف البريطاني ومازال مودعا به حتي الآن شاهدا علي عظمة مصر وحضارتها التي أضاءت حياة الإنسانية.
وكما ذكرنا سابقا فان الحجر نقل من رشيد الي القاهرة حيث خضع للدراسة المتخصصة من قبل علماء الحملة الفرنسية من اثريين وتاريخيين راحوا في دراسة نصوصه بكل عناية وتمحيص وامضوا وقتا طويلا دون جدوي يتساءلون عن معني النصوص الثلاثة التي يحويها هذا الأثر. النص الأول مكتوب بالهيروغليفية ومبتور من ثلثيه تقريبا، اما النص الثاني الذي اعتقدوا انه مكتوب بالسريانية فإنه في الواقع مكتوب باللغة الديموطيقية، أي الكتابة الشعبية في مصر القديمة وهي كتابة ظهرت قبل 650 قبل الميلاد وكانت تستخدم للمراسلات الجارية في المراسم الأدبية والدينية وآخر مراحل تطورها كانت اللغة القبطية التي كتبت منذ القرن الثامن الميلادي بحروف يونانية بالإضافة الي 7 حركات صوتية غير موجودة في اليونانية أخذت مباشرة من الديموطيقية. هذا كان مفتاح حل لغز الحجر، حيث ان اللغة القبطية هي لغة لاتزال تستخدم في اداء العبادات والطقوس داخل الكنيسة القبطية حتي الآن، اما النص الثالث فكان يحتوي علي 54 سطرا مكتوبة باللغة اليونانية القديمة ومن خلال هذا النص بدأ العلماء مقارنة اللغة اليونانية القديمة والتي كانت معروفة وقتها باللغة المصرية القديمة وقد كانت فرحة العلماء عارمة حينما فهموا النص لانها كانت المرة الأولي في التاريخ التي يوجد فيها نص مكتوب باللغة المصرية القديمة مترجما بلغة اخري معروفة العلماء يعثرون علي نص يفتح امامهم المجال لفك طلاسم هذه اللغة المصرية القديمة. إلا أن هذه الفرحة لم تكتمل لقد وجدوا النص الهيروغليفي يحتوي علي 32 سطرا فقط بينما النص اليوناني يحتوي علي 54 سطرا. حاولوا عد اسم الملك بطليموس في النصين فوجدوه متساويا متكررا 11 مرة في النصين ولم يستطيعوا بعد ذلك استكمال فك طلاسم الحجر.
عندما انتقل الحجر إلي المتحف البريطاني بلندن بدا الصراع بين اثنين من العلماء في محاولة لفك شفرة الحجر وهما الإنجليزي توماس يونج والفرنسي فرانسوا شامبليون. كان شامبليون اكثر ذكاء وحنكة وقد هاده ذكاؤه العلمي لدراسة النص الثاني (الديموطيقي) مازالت بقاياها تستخدم في اللغة القبطية، لذا فقد تعلم شامبليون هذه اللغة علي يد القس يوحنا ومن خلال هذه اللغة الوسيطة فك طلاسم اللغة الهيروغليفية وكتب تقريرا عن كشفه هذا قدمه الي اكاديمية النقوش والفنون الجميلة في باريس.
'إذا اللغة المصرية القديمة أي الهيروغليفية ذات حروف تشكيلية او رمزية وصوتية في آن واحد فهي لغة تحدث بها المصريون وكتبوها طيلة 3 آلاف سنة قبيل انقراضها في القرن الرابع الميلادي. والامبراطور البيزنطي ثيوذوسيوس الكبير منع وقتها ممارسة الشعائر والطقوس الدينية التي كانت سائدة في مصر القديمة وبالتالي فلم يعد أي شخص يتجرأ علي كتابة لغة هذه الطقوس علي الحجر. علي هذا النحو ماتت اللغة الهيروغليفية وبمرور القرون لم يعد البشر قادرين علي فك ألغازها ورموزها فالكهنة المصريون كانوا حريصين علي حفظ اسرار هذ اللغة لأنفسهم وبالتالي لم يتركوا كتبا في نحوها وصرفها ومعاجم لحصر كلماتها ومفرداتها وبدأت تفتقر حتي ظنها البعض رسوما ونقوشا بغرض السحر والشعوذة الي ان جاء شامبليون فأعاد اللغة الي التاريخ وفك طلاسمها ففك طلاسم الحضارة المصرية واعادها الي الأذهان وفتح للعالمة منهلا علميا كبيرا من هذه الحضارة واصبحت اللغة الهيروغليفية تدرس الآن في العديد من المعاهد وأقسام الاثار واللغات القديمة لتصبح أداة يستخدمها الباحثون في الكشف كل يوم عن كنوز الحضارة المصرية العريقة.
و لكن لدي سؤال هل كان شامبليون اول من فك رموز الهيروغليفية ؟
لذلك حديث اخر في المداخلة القادمة انشاء الله
و ارجو من الاخوة الاعضاء ان ينتظروا قليلا حتي نبدا معا اول دروسنا في تعلم الهيروغليفية و انتم معي اننا لن نتعلمها حتي نكتشف ما هي و كيف تطورت و من فك رموزها و كيف تكتب ....الخ
دام الجميع بخير

----------


## مصطفى سلام

الله الله يا فرعون طيبة !!
دراسة رائعة عن لغاتنا المصرية القديمة .. الهيروغليفية ..
و معذرة لهذا الردد السريع بعد قراءتى المبدئية لدراستك .. التى سأعود إليها بالدراسة المستفيضة ..
شكرا .. شكرا .. شكرا .. و فى انتظار المزيد ..
مصطفى سلام

----------


## saladino

فرعون طيبة
تسلم على الطرح البسيط دة 

فى انتظارك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الله الله يا فرعون طيبة !!
> دراسة رائعة عن لغاتنا المصرية القديمة .. الهيروغليفية ..
> و معذرة لهذا الردد السريع بعد قراءتى المبدئية لدراستك .. التى سأعود إليها بالدراسة المستفيضة ..
> شكرا .. شكرا .. شكرا .. و فى انتظار المزيد ..
> مصطفى سلام


الاخ الفاضل مصطفي سلام شرفني مرورك مرة اخري و منتظر ردك و مشاركتك معنا للتعريف بلغتنا المصرية
و الموضع مازال في بداياته و هناك غرائب كثيرة جدا عن لغتنا الهيروغليفية

----------


## ابن طيبة

> فرعون طيبة
> تسلم على الطرح البسيط دة 
> 
> فى انتظارك


الاخ الفاضلsaladino شكرا لمداخلتك اخي الكريم و في انتظار تعليقاتك و مشاركتك معنا في هذا الموضوع 
دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

رموز اللغة الهيروغليفية فكها المسلمون الاوائل و نسبت الي شامبليون

كشف عالمان عربيان من علماء اللغة والمصريــــات النقــــاب عن أن العــــرب 
والمسلمين سبقوا العالم الفرنسي شامبليون الى فك رموز اللغة الهيروغليفية بألف عام، وأوضح العالمان في دراستين منفصلتين كيف كان للعرب الفاتحين في مصر إطلاعات على لغات االدولة القديمة بما مكنهم من فك رموزها ،وكيف أن شامبليون قد استعان أثناء ترجمته لحجر رشيد بتلك المصادر العربية ...
 حجر رشيد ساهم في حل رموز الهيروغليفية
 الدراسة الأولى كان صاحبها العالم المصري الدكتور "عكاشة الدالي" المحاضر بجامعة لندن والذي عمل لفترة بمتحف بنزي للآثار المصرية ، ويؤكد من خلالها إن العرب كانت لهم بعض المعرفة بحروف اللغة الهيروغليفية في القرن التاسع الميلادي، خلافا للاعتقاد السائد بأنهم كانوا يعتبرون مصر القديمة حضارة وثنية لا تهمهم. 
وأضاف عكاشة أنه عثر في مكتبات عدة من باريس إلى إسطنبول على مخطوطات تضم جداول تكشف المعادل الصوتي لحروف هيروغليفية. لكن الأهم -حسب الدالي- هو أنه عندما كان الأوروبيون يعتقدون أن الحروف الهيروغليفية ليست إلا رموزا سحرية تمكن العلماء العرب من اكتشاف اثنين من المبادئ الأساسية في الموضوع، أولهما أن بعض الرموز تعبر عن أصوات، والثاني أن الرموز الأخرى تعبر عن معنى الكلمة بطريقة تصويرية.
ويشير الدكتور عكاشة إلى أن العالم الصوفي المصري الشهير "ذا النون" الذي ولد ونشأ في معبد أخميم بمدينة سوهاج في صعيد مصر ، في بداية القرن التاسع الميلادي معروف عنه انه كان يجيد الهيروغليفية المكتوبة علي جدران المعابد ،وهو نفسه قال ذلك فى بعض قصائده، كما أن مؤلفاته تتحدث عن حل رموز ومغاليق كتابات قديمة وكثيرة جدا منها الهيروغليفية ووصفها بدقة سواء كانت الديموطيقية أو الهيراطيقية أو القبطية. ولم يتوقف الأمر عند هذا الحد بل تعداه إلي دراسات في لغات وفي حضارات أخري.  
وأكد الدالي أنه حصل على مخطوط يظهر أن "ذو النون"  كان يعرف القبطية وبعض الهيروغليفية ،وبعض الديموطيقية التي كانت اختزالا للهيروغليفية واستخدمها الكتاب الذين لم يكن لديهم وقت لكتابة الحروف كاملة. 
ويرى الدالي أن المشكلة في علم المصريات هي الافتراض بأن المعرفة باللغة المصرية القديمة اندثرت تماما بقدوم الإسلام، ولكن ما يظهر أن هذه المعرفة بالهيروغليفية كانت لا تزال حية عندما جاء المسلمون إلى مصر هو افتراض المسلمين أن مصر كانت أرض العلم والسحر والحكمة ومن ثم أرادوا تعلم الهيروغليفية للولوج إلى هذه المعرفة.
ويتفق الدالي مع الرأي السائد بأنه في بداية العصر الحديث كان أغلب العرب والمسلمين لا يهتمون بالثقافات القديمة، ولكنه لاحظ أن الباحثين استمروا في نسخ المخطوطات الإسلامية القديمة عن مصر القديمة، وذلك حتى القرن الثامن عشر. وعزا هذه الفجوة المعرفية إلى اقتصار كل من علماء المصريات والدراسات العربية على دراسة مجالات تخصصهم. وقال الدالي "من المؤسف أنني أول من فعل هذا... لقد تعاملت مع بضع مئات من المخطوطات فقط. وهناك ألوف أخرى منها". 

العــــرب سبقـــوا شامبليون في حل رموز حجر رشيــــد 
 أما الدراسة الثانية فكانت عن مخطوطة "شوق المستهام في معرفة رموز الاقلام" لابن وحشية النبطي ،والتي قام بها الباحث السوري "يحيى مير علم "الذي أكد بدوره ان "العرب كانوا اول من فك رموز الهيروغليفية" قبل عالم المصريات الفرنسي جان فرانسوا شامبليون بما يقارب الالف عام.
وتركزت دراسة الباحث على العالم العربي "ابو بكر احمد بن علي بن قيس بن المختار" المعروف "بابن وحشية النبطي والكلداني" الذي يرجح العلماء ولادته في منتصف القرن الثالث الهجري ويعد البعض ولادته في القرن الرابع الهجري.
وقال الباحث مير علم ان ابن وحشية كان "اول من فك رموز اللغة المصرية القديمة وميز انواعها". وتابع في  دراسته ان مخطوطة "شوق المستهام" تم نسخها عام 241 هجري (861 ميلادية)" وكان اول من كشف عنها المستشرق النمساوي جوزيف همر وقام بطبعها في لندن عام 1806.
وهذا ما دفع مير علم الى التأكيد على ان "شامبليون لا بد وان يكون قد اطلع على هذه المخطوطة قبل قيامه بفك رموز حجر رشيد" الذي عثر عليه بالقرب من مدينة رشيد شمالي مصر، على بعد 65 كيلومترا شرق الاسكندرية، وتعود اهميته الى وجود نصوص بالهيروغليفية وما يقابلها من مضمون باللغة اليونانية القديمة منقوشة عليه. وقام شامبليون بترجمة النقوش في 1822.
والعالم العربي كان مطلا على العديد من اللغات القديمة المعروفة بزمنه ومن بينها الكردية والنبطية والفارسية والهندية وبلغ عدد الاقلام (اللغات) التي يعرفها 89 قلما بينها الهيروغليفية التي تضمنتها المخطوطة المعنية بالدراسة. 
ويشير مير علم الى ان ابن وحشية "وضع في مخطوطته الاقلام القديمة وحروفها وما يقابلها من حروف باللغة العربية" ومن بين هذه اللغات الى جانب الهيروغليفية اللغات المصرية القديمة مثل الديموطيقية والهيروطيقية والقبطية القديمة الى جانب الاشورية والكلدانية والنبطية.
وابن وحشية مولود في ضواحي الكوفة وقد ورث عن والده ثروة كبيرة حرم منها وكان شديد الذكاء فاتجه الى العلوم ومن بينها علوم اللغات القديمة وله العديد من الكتب. ووصفه من جاء بعده مثل ابن النديم بالساحر لعلمه بالطلسمات والصنعة وكتب عن حياته في تراجم اصحاب السحر والعزائم بسبب معرفته بالحروف القديمة الى جانب كتب عنه في "الكيمياء" التي ترك فيها ما يقارب الثلاثين مصنفا الى جانب ترجمته كتب "عن الفلاحة النبطية" وكتاب عن المياه ترجمه عن الكردية الى جانب عشرات الكتب الاخرى التي تشمل علوما اخرى مختلفة.

----------


## ابن طيبة

الرموز الهيروغليفية فكها المسلمون و نسبت لشامبليون
(2)

نعود مرة اخري لموضوعنا الاخير عن فك رموز اللغة الهيروغليفية و قمت بالاطلاع علي الكثير من الكتب و النشرات الدورية و مواقع النت و قمت باختيار هذا المقال للدكتور ثائر دوري لاثبت مدي جهلنا بتاريخنا و كيف يستغل الغرب ذلك لكتابة تاريخنا بيده حسب اهواءه الخاصة

أما  حكاية فك رموز اللغة الهيروغليفية  على يد شامبليون فهو أمر بحاجة إلى إعادة نظر أيضاً،و أنا مدين للصحفي صبحي الحديدي بما قدمه من معلومات ثمينة اطلعت عليها لأول في مقال له بعنوان (( أشواق المستهام))،يقول الحديدي: 

((البارحة نشرت أسبوعية" أوبزرفر" البريطانية مادّة بتوقيع روبن ماكّي،المحرّر العلمي،تسرد الحكاية المثيرة التالية: ‏الباحث المصري د.عكاشة الدالي،من المعهد الأركيولوجي في جامعة لندن،توصّل إلى براهين متينة تفيد أنّ عالِماً ‏مسلماً عاش في القرنين التاسع والعاشر الميلاديين هو الذي فكّ شيفرة "حجر رشيد" الشهير،وليس سنة 1822 على يد ‏الباحث الفرنسي في اللغات القديمة فرانسوا شامبليون ))

و يتابع حديدي قائلاً : 

((اليوم يقول د.عكاشة الدالي إنّ أوّل مَن فكّ ألغاز الحجر كان أبو بكر أحمد بن علي بن وحشية: "طيلة أكثر من قرنين ‏ونصف القرن،ظلّت دراسة مصر القديمة خاضعة للرأي الغربي الذي يتجاهل الأبحاث العربية تماماً.ولقد شعرت بأنّ ‏هذا الأمر غير منصف"،يقول الدالي الذي صرف سبع سنوات (غير عجاف البتة،كما يلوح) في مطاردة المخطوطات ‏العربية والتنقيب في بطون الكتب القديمة،حتى عثر على عمل إبن وحشية،فأدرك بصفة قاطعة أنّ ذلك العالِم كان يفهم ‏تماماً ما تقوله النصوص الهيروغليفية!‏‎ ‎
ولقد شدّني في حينه هذا الاكتشاف البحثي الرفيع،وكانت وكالة أنباء رويترز نشرت عنه تقريراً موجزاً بالعربية في ‏شهر آذار (مارس) الماضي،بالقدر الذي جعلني أنشدّ إلى أعمال إبن وحشية.ولقد كان مبهجاً أن أكتشف تلك الفتنة ‏الخاصة في عنوان المؤلَّف المعنيّ بالهيروغليفيات: "كتاب شوق المستهام في معرفة رموز الأقلام"! نعم...تخيّلوا كيف ‏أنّ ذلك العمل على الأبجدية المصرية القديمة المعقدة لم يكن مسغبة ومشقة فحسب،بل كان شوقاً...وكان المشتاق ‏مستهاماً في استقصاء رموز الأقلام!‏‎ ‎
وهذا الكتاب تُرجم إلى الإنكليزية سنة 1806،أي قبل 16 سنة من نجاح شامبليون في قراءة حجر رشيد،الأمر الذي ‏يرجّح أنّ يكون الأخير قد قرأ الكتاب،وأنّ مقاربة إبن وحشية (في اعتبار الحروف جزءاً من أبجدية صوتية وليست ‏مجرّد رموز تصويرية) قد تكون وراء النقلة الحاسمة التي جعلته يتخلى نهائياً عن الفرضيات الغربية الراسخة آنذاك.‏هكذا يقول المنطق البسيط،وإنْ كنّا لا نستطيع الجزم حول ما إذا كان شامبليون قد قرأ كتاب إبن وحشية أم لا.لكنّ ‏مناقشة هذا الافتراض تعني،في جانب آخر،إحقاق حقّ العالِم العراقي العتيق في بعض المجد التليد الذي ينعم به العالِم ‏الفرنسي الحديث.‏‎ ))

و يكمل  الكاتب المصري سعد هجرس الصورة،فيقول : 

((وفى وقت قريب من ذلك توصل باحث سورى يدعى يحيى مير علم الى نفس النتيجة حيث اتفقت نتائج يحيى مير علم السورى وعكاشة الدالى المصرى على أن العالم العربى أبو بكر أحمد بن على قيس بن المختار المعروف بابن وحشية النبطى الذى يرجح العلماء ولادته فى القرن الرابع الهجرى تمكن من فك رموز الهيروغليفية قبل شامبليون بنحو ألف عام،وأنه نشر كشفه التاريخى فى كتاب تم نسخه عام 241 هجرية (861 ميلادية) بعنوان "شوق المستهام فى معرفة رموز الأقلام".
وأن المستشرق النمساوى جوزيف همر كان أول من كشف عن "شوق المستهام" وقام بطبعه فى لندن عام 1806،مما يرجح ان شامبليون قد قرأ مخطوطه العالم العراقى ابن وحشية النبطى الذى كان خبيرا فى اللغات ))3

تقول الرواية الرسمية الغربية للتاريخ إن العالم خارج حدود أوربا كان عماءا يسكنه المتوحشون،حتى انطلق الإنسان الغربي المتحضر فقام بنشر الحضارة و هذا ما تعبر عنه أسطورة روبن كروز خير تعبير.و كي تصبح خرافة تحضير العالم المتوحش على يد الرجل الغربي الأبيض قابلة للإقناع و التصديق مارس كتاب التاريخ من الغربيين التلفيق و التجاهل و القص و اللصق على نحو شبيه بتقنية المونتاج لإخراج هذه الرواية.لكن المفجع في الأمر أن يتبنى هذه الرواية الملفقة ضحايا هذا الاجتياح الوحشي من أبناء العالم الثالث،فيتحدثون عن تاريخهم كما تتحدث الرواية الغربية فيعتبرون أن أمتهم كانت متخلفة متوحشة و أن تاريخ تحضرها يبدأ في اللحظة التي بدأت مدافع الغربيين بدكها،أليس هذا ما يعنيه تلفيق رواية أول مطبعة و فك رموز حجر رشيد!!

أما اليوم فنحن نعيش فصلاً آخر (نتمنى أن يكون أخيرا ) من تزوير التاريخ يقوم به الأقوى عسكرياً و يحاول فرضه بقوة السلاح على أنه الرواية الرسمية للتاريخ والتي لا تصح رواية غيرها،و لعل ما نقل عن رايس وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية  في معرض تعليقها على الانتخابات الأفغانية بأنها أول انتخابات منذ ألف عام يدخل ضمن هذا النطاق،بعبارة أخرى تريد أن تقول إن أفغانستان لم تعرف الديمقراطية منذ دخول الإسلام و حتى بداية القصف الأمريكي عندها بدأ تاريخ أفغانستان المتحضر الذي تشكل الانتخابات الكود السري للدخول به.و بسرعة تلقف الذين تعرضوا لغسيل دماغ في الغرب عبارة رايس فانهمرت الكتابات عن فضائل الديمقراطية و التحضر المحمولين على صواريخ كروز و القنابل التي تلقيها طائرات الشبح مكررين تاريخ أسلافهم الذين تحدثوا عن تاريخ المطبعة الذي بدأ مع الغزو الفرنسي و عن العرب الذين استيقظوا على مدافع نابليون،و كأن مدافع نابليون ساعات منبهة!!!

إن أسوأ ما يمكن أن يتعرض له شعب هو أن يتبنى رواية العدو عن نفسه،كنت قد ذكرت في مقال سابق حكاية قبيلة "سو " من الهنود الحمر تتلخص القصة في أن ((الغزاة الأوربيين أطلقوا على هذه القبائل و الشعوب الناطقة بلغة أوجيبوا ojibwa في سهول الشمال الأمريكي بين نهر المسيسبي و الجرود rocky mountain.أطلقوا عليها  اسم (( سو ))،و هو اسم مشتق من لغة الهنود أنفسهم من كلمة تعني الأفاعي المخاتلة (( فقد استعاروا الكلمة nadouessioux من لغة الضحايا ثم اختصروها إلى ((سو )) Sioux  لتتناسب مع أنظمتهم اللغوية....))4 و لفرط ما تعرضت له هذه الشعوب من مسح ذاكرة تاريخية و ثقافية تبنت هي الاسم الذي أطلقه عليها جلادوها.فهنود هذه القبائل يسمون اليوم أنفسهم ((سو ))،أي الأفاعي المخاتلة،و يلقنون ذلك  لأبنائهم و أحفادهم.لقد نسوا اسمهم الأصلي!!!!

لقد تبنى الضحايا الصورة التي رسمها الغزاة لهم،و ها نحن نفعل ذلك بشكل يومي دون أن نشعر تأمل ما تعنيه عبارة ((العصور الوسطى المظلمة)) التي نرددها دون أن نفكر بمعناها ، إن العبارة السابقة هي وصف لحال أوربا في العصور الوسطى لكن المركزية الأوربية،التي تتوهم أن تاريخ أوربا هو تاريخ العالم،عممتها على العالم كله فتبناها الضحايا رغم أنهم لم يكونوا في عصور وسطى مظلمة و إنما مضيئة،فالبلاد العربية كانت في العصور الوسطى بلاداً متحضرة متمدنة راقية و أنتجت حضارة رفيعة من بغداد إلى قرطبة أما الهمجية و الظلمة فقد كانت موجودة في ما اصطلح على تسميته أوربا فيما بعد!! 

و تبقى حكاية كتاب "وصف مصر".إن المعرفة التي حفل بها هذا الكتاب هي من نوع المعرفة القاتلة فهذا الكتاب قد ترك مصر مكشوفة بالكامل أمام الغزاة فلم يترك شيئاً مخبوءاً في مصر مما قد يساعدها على مقاومة الغزاة القادمين من الشمال و مقاومهم.لقد تمت تعرية مصر بالكامل 
انتهي المقال

الستم معي الان اننا فعلا جاهلون ......جاهلون.......جاهلون بتاريخنا و اننا مثل الاعمي الذي يقوده شخص الي الهاوية و هذا الشخص معروف من هو و لكننا ناخذ عنه كل شيء مع ان كل شيء لدينا و لكننا لا نراه لاننا افتتنا بالغرب الزائف

----------


## ابن طيبة

الخطوط التي كتبت بها الهيروغليفية
 وصلتنا الكتابة المصرية القديمة في ثلاث صور مختلفة.
 يطلق على الأولى اصطلاحاً الهيروغليفية. وكانت وقفاً على الأنصاب والعمائر
 فتدون كل علامة بمفردها مع الاهتمام الفائق بتفاصيل الرسم. فالطائر على سبيل المثال لا يشار
 إليه بخطوطه الجانبية وحسب، بل بشتى ملامحه الداخلية أيضاً مع توضيح الأجنحة والعينين 
والمخالب الخ.. وغنى عن البيان أن تدوين هذه الكتابة كان يستغرق وقتاً طويلاً، 
حتى مع اختزال الرسم، لأن الكلمة الواحدة قد تتكون من خمس أو ست علامات مختلفة.
 ومن ثم فقد استخدم المصريون منذ أقدم العصور كتابة مختصرة، تعرف اصطلاحاً بالهيراطيقية. 
وهى الكتابة التي اعتمدتها غالبية النصوص الأدبية والإدارية والقانونية المصرية
يرجع تاريخ أولى الوثائق المكتوبة بها إلى الأسرات الأولى. وقد ظلت مستعملة حتى نهاية الدولة الحديثة، 
وكانت مناسبة للكتابة على أوراق البردي خاصةً، واستخدمت في الأغراض الإدارية والمستندات
 الرسمية (الحسابات والتقارير ومحاضر جلسات المحاكم والوصايا وتقارير العمل وقوائم الجرد وما إلى ذلك). 
كما كتبت بها الكتب الأدبية والثقافية والعلمية؛ وكذلك النصوص الدينية والحربية 
والرسائل الشخصية، ويبدو أن الكتبة كانوا يستعملون الهيراطيقية أكثر من الهيروغليفية
نشأت عن الكتابة المختصرة المستعملة على ورق البردي، كتابة مختصرة أخرى 
تنقش على الأحجار، وتوجد عدة أمثلة منها على الجدران الموجودة بالصحراء في عهد الملوك الليبيين. العلامات الهيراطيقية 
المستعملة في الكتابة على أوراق البردي، تُكتب "بفرجون" (عود رفيع من الغاب مفري الطرف)، ومداد أسود، واستعمل 
المصريون القدماء الحبر الأحمر لبداية الفقرات الجديدة، أو في الحسابات حتى يكون المجموع ظاهراً، أو لبعض الحبوب،
 أو لعلامات الترقيم في النصوص الأدبية أو لكتابة أسماء المخلوقات الشريرة، إذ كان اللون الأحمر لون القوى المعادية
كانت الهيراطيقية تُكتب في سطور 
عمودية، حتى الدولة الوسطى، ثم أخذت بالتدريج تُكتب في سطور أفقية من اليمين إلى اليسار، ولو أن الهيراطيقية اشتقت
 من الهيروغليفية، إلا أنها تطورت في طريقها الخاص، وتغيرت طرق كتابة العلامات، واستُخدمت رموز لتدل على مجموعة 
من الرموز. وهكذا صار من السهل تمييز مستند من الدولة الوسطى عن آخر من عصر الرعامسة، وفي بعض الأحيان 
يُظهر الفحصُ الدقيق العصر أو القرن الذي كُتب فيه النص. يبدو أن الهيراطيقية فقدت قوتها في حوالي سنة 800 ق.م. 
وسرعان ما ظهرت طريقة كتابة أخرى عُرفت باسم "الهيراطيقية الشاذة"، في مصر العليا
  تم اختصار الهيراطيقية بدورها في العصر المتأخر، فنشأت الديموطيقية. والتطور الذي طرأ على العلامات 
الديموطيقية بلغ حداً يستحيل معه التعرف على النماذج الهيروغليفية الأصلية. استخدم الخط الديموطيقى لتدوين العديد 
من الوثائق الهامة التي تعتبر غالباً مصدرنا الوحيد عند دراسة بعض المؤسسات. وظلت زهاء 1000 سنة، صورة الكتابة العامة 
(على نقيض الهيروغليفية التي لم تستعمل إلا للنقش على الأحجار ،والهيراطيقية التي اقتصر استعمالها على الأدب الديني). 
والديموطيقية كتابة سهلة واضحة، لكنها متطورة تتضمن مختصرات لكثير من العلاقات
 والمجموعات يتعسر قراءتها، وبمرور الزمن توقفت الديموطيقية عن التغير واتخذت صورة ثابتة.  

أكثر من كانوا يستعملون الديموطيقية هم المحامون والموظفون، في تحرير 
العقود والمستندات القضائية والإدارية. كما كتب بها عددا من المؤلفات الأدبية، كالأساطير القومية والقصص العادية، والحكم ،
ونصوص التنبؤ والسحر وطقوس الجنازات ،ومن الملاحظ أن الكتابة المصرية القديمة بأشكالها الثلاثة لم تتطور ،وظلت متمسكة 
بأصولها المبسطة، ولم تتحول أبداً للكتابة الألفبائية، شأنها شأن الفينيقية واليونانية واللغات الحديثة، إلا مع التحول 
إلى اللغة القبطية في العصور التالية،وهى اللغة التي مازالت تستخدم في الكنيسة المصرية حتى الآن.
 والكتابة القبطية كتابة ألفبائية يستخدم فيها مزيج من حروف خاصة وأخرى يونانية
ونظام الكتابة المصرية (ما قبل القبطية) تركيب معقد في واقع الأمر، فمن ناحية كان بوسعها على الدوام أن تصور الماديات بصورها. فإذا أردنا كتابة كلمات مثل مجداف وقوس ومحراث الخ.. يكفى أن نرسم مجدافاً وقوساً ومحراثاً. ويُعرف هذا الضرب من الكتابة بالخط التصويري، وشاع استخدامه في الكتابة المصرية على مر العصور، بيد أن الخط التصويري لا يصلح للتعبير عن كل شيء، فعلى سبيل المثال كيف يمكن تصوير الأفعال كالمشي والعَدْو والصعود أو الكلمات المجردة كالفكر والحب الخ.. وللخروج من هذه المشكلة، طبق المصريون قاعدة اللغز المصور، فقاموا بتفكيك الكلمات المجردة إلى عناصرها المكونة التي يمكن تمثيلها بأشياء لها صوت مماثل.

----------


## قلب مصر

معلومات رائعة وقيمة جدا 
انا متابعة الدروس 
وحضرتك عارض المعلومات بشكل اكثر من رائع
مع وافر تقديرى لحضرتك

----------


## ابن طيبة

ما هو منطوق اللغة المصرية القديمة ؟
أو بصياغة أخرى كيف ننطق اللغة المصرية القديمة ؟ أو كيف كانـت تنطـق ؟
ولنا أن نسأل : 
هل كانت تنطق مثل اللغة الإنجليزية مثلا ؟ أو مثل الفرنسية ؟ أو مثل اليابانية ؟ 
أو مثل اليونانية ؟ أو مثل الصينية ؟ أو مثل الفارسية ؟ أو مثل الروسية ؟
إذا تخيلنا أن اللغة المصرية القديمة الشعبية أو الرسمية كانت تنطق مثل اليونانية مثلا .. ألم يكن من الأجدر أن نقول أن هؤلاء القوم هم قدماء اليونانيين وليسوا قدماء المصريين ؟ وأنهم كانوا يتحدثون باللغة اليونانية القديمة ! لماذا سميناهم إذاً .. قدمـاء المصرييـن ؟ 
و للرد علي هذه الاسئلة سوف اقوم بطرح نظرية لاحد الباحثين في اللغة المصرية القديمة و هو  الاستاذ/اسامة السعداوي
أيها السادة إليكم التصريح الأول من ( نظريـة أسـامة السعـداوي ) :
 اللغـة المصرية لم تتغير شفهيا حـرفـا واحـدا منذ عصور ما قبـل الأسرات 
وحتى يومنا هذا .. بمعنى أننا نتحدث تماما كما كان أجدادنا المصريون القدماء يتحدثون  
 ولإثبات صحة هذا التصريح يجب أن :
1 – مراجعة الكلمات العامية المتداولة والمنطوقة بألسنة أفراد الشعب المصري اليوم والتي لا أصل لها في اللغة العربية الفصحى . 
 2 – مراجعة الكلمات المصرية القديمة المكتوبة بالخط الهيروغليفي في قواميس ومراجع اللغة المصرية القديمة والتي اتفق علماء المصريات وعلماء  اللـغـة على صحـة نطقها من الناحية الأبجدية . 
أولا : الكلمـات المصريـة العاميـة
اللغة المصرية القديمة المنطوقة والمكتوبة لم تكن تعتمد على الحروف الأبجدية وتكويناتها كما هو الحال في اللغة العربية اليوم .. بل كانت تعتمد أساسا على المكونات الصوتية الثنائية النغمة ( المثاني) .. بالإضافة إلى الحروف الأبجدية . لذلك نجد أن هناك العديد من الكلمات المصرية تتكون من حرفين اثنين فقط ولها معاني محددة وقاطعة .. والأمثلة بالمئات : 
زي   :  بمعنى (مثل) .. كما نقول (زي كده) .. أو (زي بعضه) .. أو (زي ما تشوف) .. بمعنى (مثلما ترى) 
بـص  : بمعنى انظر / نظر أو يرى أو شاهد .. وأيضا كلمة ( شوف / شاف ) 
شـب  : بمعنى قـم أو انهض .. أو بمعنى فتى يافع 
أر     : بمعنى حسد .. أو تمنى زوال النعمة
لأ     : بمعنى لا للنفي 
مـش  : أيضا بمعى لا للنفي .. مثل : 
مش عايز - مش زعلان - مش جاي - مش شايل .. إلخ 
 نش  : بمعنى بمعنى تحريك الهواء .. أو طرد الحشرات الطائرة
زن  : بمعنى طنين .. أو يكرر الكلام مرات عديدية 
دش  : بمعنى الثرثرة أو كسر الأشياء 
سـو  : بمعنى سيئ أو سوء أو شؤم 
ضب : بمعنى فـك غليظ

وهكذا نستطيع أن نذكر مئات بل آلاف الكلمات الثنائية المصرية (المثاني) التي يتحدث بها الشعب المصري والتي لم ترد في أي مراجع عربية فصحى . 
لذلك كانت أحد العناصر  الهامة في نظرية أسامة السعداوي هي :
 اللغة المصرية هي اللغة الوحيدة التي
تتكون فيها جذور الكلمات من الـمـثـانـي المكونة من حرفين اثنين فقط
أمثلـة : 
قد - غد - رد - در - أر - من - نم - جن - هل - بل - بص -  صب - صر -  لص -  صد - شب - شن - نص - تم - ضم -  شم - شق - شك - شل - ضن - أم - أل - لأ - أش - أو - ء ف - نج - خر - غر - رغ - رخ - رش - نش - مص - سم - حم - مح - دم  زم - مز - حل - خل - غل - دل - سد - دس - حد - زد - ** -  سب - بس - لم - بم - كم - كش - تل - مل - كل - زل - ول -  لو -  بو - نو - سو - ون - ور - وش - نف - تف - فن - هو - هم - هس  هب - هن - هر - هش - حض - ضح - دش - مش - خط - غط - عط - بط - طز - حظ - حز - بز - شز - جز - زك - نز - لن - لب - سر- تب - بت - ود - ست - تص - رج - جر - زب - رص - رض - جب - بج - قن - قر - فـع - زي - إلخ .  
هذه الأصوات الثنائية النغمة .. أو اللسان المصري .. هي اللغة الفطرية للإنسان التي يتحدث بها بمجرد ولادته من رحم أمه .. فالطفل لا ينزل من رحم أمه وهو يتحدث اللغة العربية أو الإنجليزية أو الفرنسية أو الصينية أو الروسية .. وإنما يتحدث باللغة الفطرية .. مثل .. ما - با - وا - هم - كو - بز - بر - أف - تا - حر - خر - بت - شي .. ثم تتطور قليلا لتصبح .. ماما - بابا - تاتا - نانا - واوا - نونو - شوشو - بي بي - سوسو - زوزو - كوكو - هم هم - إش إش - وش وش - فوفو - مي مي - إلخ .. إلخ 
أما اللغات المنبثقة من اللسان المصري الفطري فهي التي يكتسبها الطفل بعد أن يذهب إلى المدرسة أو بعد أن يبدأ عقله في الإدراك وينصت لما تقوله له أمه في البيت أو بين أقرانه الأطفال في البيئة المحيطة .. أي أنه يكتسب لغة قومه إكتسابا بالتعليم والممارسة .. فمثلا: 

لسان فطري + بيئة أو مدرسة عربية = لغة عربية 

لسان فطري + بيئة أو مدرسة فرنسية = لغة فرنسية 

لسان فطري + بيئة أو مدرسة إنجليزية = لغة إنجليزية 
ونفس هذا المنطق ينطبق على اللغات الأخرى .. ففي حالة اللغة الإنجليزية مثلا نجد أنها اشتقت من المثاني المصرية بنفس مكوناتها دون أي استثناء .. ومنها على سبيل المثال: 

ma - ba - me - my - he - hm - am - mn - sh.e - yu - sh.o - hw - at - as - a.sh - hi - hn - wy - ly - by - wn - si - no - ys - wl - be - bl - sl - il - tl - so - to - tw - lo - if - of - or - hl - wb - etc
من هنا نرى عبقرية المصريين القدماء في وضعهم لقوانين صارمة تحدد أسس كتابة وتداول ونطق لغة المثاني المصرية الفطرية التي اشتقت منها معظم لغات العالم الحية المنتشرة في كافة أرجاء الأرض .. ولهذا السبب أيضا نستطيع أن نؤكد أن: 



اللغة المصرية القديمة هي أم اللغة العربية 

وليس العكس 

و علي الرغم من ان لي تحفظ علي هذه النظرية بخصوص ان اللغة المصرية هي ام اللغة العربية 
فان رائي الشخصي ان اللغة المصرية القديمة مشتقة من اللغة العربية
و للحديث بقية

----------


## ابن طيبة

> معلومات رائعة وقيمة جدا 
> انا متابعة الدروس 
> وحضرتك عارض المعلومات بشكل اكثر من رائع
> مع وافر تقديرى لحضرتك



الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر شكر لك المتابعة و ارجو ان ينال اعجابك ما سيلي من شروح
دمتي بالف خير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ديقى العزيز / الأستاذ معتز
مازلت استمتع معك باللغة الهيريغليفية . وما زلت تلميذ مجتهد كما قلت فى مداخلتى الأولى فى نفس الموضوع . يجب أن تكون هناك مدارس لتعليم النشأ منذ الصغر هذه اللغة وان كانت المشكلة فى كيفية نطقها . دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ديقى العزيز / الأستاذ معتز
> مازلت استمتع معك باللغة الهيريغليفية . وما زلت تلميذ مجتهد كما قلت فى مداخلتى الأولى فى نفس الموضوع . يجب أن تكون هناك مدارس لتعليم النشأ منذ الصغر هذه اللغة وان كانت المشكلة فى كيفية نطقها . دمت بخير


استاذي الفاضل سيد ابراهيم لا يصبح الاستاذ ابدا تلميذا يشرفني تواجدك معنا في هذا الموضوع و اضم صوتي لسيادتك في تعليم اللغ الهيروغليفية بمدارسنا لما لا
دمت بالف خير سيدي الفاضل

----------


## ابن طيبة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمو لنبدا الان ايها الاخوة الافاضل في طرح اول دروس اللغة الهيروغليفية

العلامات المستخدمة في الكتابة:
تنقسم العلامات المستخدمة في الكتابة المصرية الي نوعين رئيسيين
الاول: علامات تصورية
الثاني:علامات صوتية

1- العلامات التصويرية:
و تعني الاشياء المرسومة بذاتها كما انها كانت في بعض الاحيان تعني افكارا وثيقة الصلة بالشيء المرسوم فمثلا العلامةتصور ادوات الكاتب و هي لوحة الكتابة و جفنة الماء و المقلمة.

2- العلامات الصوتية:و تشير الي نطق العلامات التصويرية و ادخال هذا النطق ضمن تركيبات اخري ذات معني. فالعلامة التصويرية السابقة تستعمل كعنصر صوتي في كلمةو معناها " كتابة " و في كلمة  ومعناها كاتب
و تتم كتابة هذه الاصوات بحروف لاتينية و هو ما يعرف باسم "الدلالة الصوتية"
و سوف نبدا بالعلامات ذات الصوت الواحد و التي تعرف تجاوزا باسم الابجدية

أ) - العلامات ذات الصوت الواحد المعروفة باسم الابجدية:


ملاحظات:

و اليكم امثلة


ب) - العلامات ذات الصوتين:
و اليكم بعض الامثلة


ج) - العلامة ذات الثلاثة اصوات:
و اليكم بعض الامثلة:

3- المخصص:
المخصص هو عبارة عن علامة تاتي في نهاية الكلمة و لا تمثل قيمة صوتية ( لا تنطق ) و لكن تدخل في تحديد معني الكلمة فمثلا العلامة 
و التي تمثل قرص الشمس ترد كمخصص للفردات التي تدل علي الشمس و اليوم و النهار و الضوء و الشروق و الغروب و الزمن.....الخ 
و من الانثلة علي ذلك

و هناك ايضا العلامة و دلالتها "مركب الماء" و ترد كمخصص لعدة كلمات منها ما يلي


4- الشرطة الراسية:
عندما ترد الشرطة الرأسية مع اية علامة تصويرية فان الامر يعني ان العلامة تعبر عن نفس شكلها و تؤدي المعني الذي يمثل دورها الوظيفي .
فمثلا العلامة الدالة علي قرص الشمس مع الشرطة  تعني قرص الشمس و العلامة الدالة علي البيت مع الشرطة  تعني البيت و هكذا 
اسمحوا لي الان لان موضوع رفع الصور مرهق جدا و لنكمل انشاء الله في المداخلة التالية ونتحدث عن الصلة بين العلامة و المعني و تغيير مواضع الحروف في الكتابة و الكتابة الذائدة او الناقصة
ارجو ان يكون الشرح واضحا و مفيدا و في حالة اي لبس منتظر مداخلاتكم

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخوة الاعضاء ايه الاخبار انا مش شايف ردود و الموضوع قرب يدخل الصفحة التانية لو مش عاجبكم ابطل كتابة لانه عملية رفع الصور و تنسيق الموضوع صعبة علي جدا 
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## مظلوووم

الصمت الحالى من اجل التعلم
ماهو مش معقول الاستاذ يشرح والطلبه تتكلم  :: 
كمل يا جميل واحنا معاك
وحقيقى مجهود رائع  :good: 
تسلم ايدك بجد  :: 
ويجعلوا عاااااااااااامر
انووووبيس

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا متابعة مع حضرتك
وماشاء الله مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير عليه
وربنا يعينك على رفع الصور*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

الاخ العزيز مازلت اتابع موضوعات وغيرتك التاريخية وانا هنا متابعة من اول الموضوع  بس انا اشطر واحدة من الناس اللى موجودة لانى تعمقت شوية فى دراسة اللغة الهيروغليفية شوية بسبب الدراسة بس انا مستمتعة جدا من الموضوعات الجميلة التاريخية واشكرك جدا عليها 
شكرا ليك واستمر هناك متابعين كتير
اختك دعاء

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الصمت الحالى من اجل التعلم
> ماهو مش معقول الاستاذ يشرح والطلبه تتكلم 
> كمل يا جميل واحنا معاك
> وحقيقى مجهود رائع 
> تسلم ايدك بجد 
> ويجعلوا عاااااااااااامر
> انووووبيس


اخي الكريم شكرا لردك اخي الكريم و جاري رفع الجزء الثاني من اللغة الهيروغليفية
دمت بالف خير اخي الكريم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> انا متابعة مع حضرتك
> وماشاء الله مجهود رائع جزاك الله كل خير عليه
> وربنا يعينك على رفع الصور*



الاخت الكريمة بسمة امل شكرا لك اختي علي الرد و جاري رفع الجزء الثاني من الموضوع انشاء الله
دمتي بالف خير و شكرا لاهتمامك بالموضوع

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الاخ العزيز مازلت اتابع موضوعات وغيرتك التاريخية وانا هنا متابعة من اول الموضوع  بس انا اشطر واحدة من الناس اللى موجودة لانى تعمقت شوية فى دراسة اللغة الهيروغليفية شوية بسبب الدراسة بس انا مستمتعة جدا من الموضوعات الجميلة التاريخية واشكرك جدا عليها 
> شكرا ليك واستمر هناك متابعين كتير
> اختك دعاء


الاخت الفاضلة دعاء شكرا لك اختي علي هذا التشجيع و بما انك دارسة للموضوع فشاركي معي في التعريف بهذه اللغة الجميلة الرائعة 
دمتي بالف خير اختي الكريمة

----------


## ابن طيبة

الاخوة الاعضاء جاري رفع صور الجزء الثاني من تعلم اللغة الهيروغليفية

----------


## pickyaaa

الأخ الفاضل ابن طيبة
شدني موضوع تعلم اللغة الهيروغليفية جدا 
لكن المشكلة انك معتمد فقط على نظرية الدكتور أسامة السعداوي مع نقل الدروس من موقعه على الانترنت 
مع احترامي لك و للدكتور أسامة 
هذه النظرية في الترجمة لم تثبت صحتها حتى الآن و تتضارب ترجماتها مع الترجمات الفعلية الموجودة 
عذراً للمداخلة 
شكراً لسعة صدوركم

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي الحبيب بكيا انا اتفق مع اسامة السعداوي في نقطة واحدة فقط و هي ان هناك خطا في الترجمة حدث علي يد شامبليون اما ما عدا ذلك فانا اختلف معه كل الاختلاف
اما ان موضوع تعلم الهيروغليفية منقول من موقع اسامة السعداوي فهذا غير صحيح لانني اعتمد علي مجموعة كبيرة جدا من كتب تعلم اللغة الهيروغليفية لاساتذة من كلية اداب القاهرة و عين شمس و الاسكندرية
و اذا راجعت الي موقع اسامة السعداوي و قارنت بين الموضوعين فسوف يظهر لك الاختلاف الجوهري بيننا
شكرا لك اخي الحبيب مداخلتك و منتظر ردك مرة اخري*

----------


## هيثم حسنى حورس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا انا عاوز اشكرك يا استاذ معتز على الموضوع الهائل ده و انا عارف وحاسس مدى الجهد الى حضرتك بتبزله عشان تفيد الاخرين بتعلم اللغه وجزاك الله خير
ثانيا انا لسه مشترك جديد فى المنتدى وانا بدرس ارشاد سياحى يابانى وانا بتعلم اللغه بس مازلت اتعلم منك الجديد والجديد واتمنى من الله ان اكون خير صديق لك وللعضاء الكرام ،،،،،
                                                          والف شكر لحضرتك

----------


## بنت أفندينا

ابن طيبة 
مباردة جميلة اوي منك
انا مستنية الشرح
شكرا جدا ليك

----------


## dodoo_oo

استاذى الفااااااااااااضل معتز

اولا احب اشكرك على الموضوع الغاية فى الروعة
وفعلا انا من اشد الناس رغبة فى تعلم الهيروغليفية 
وجزاك الله عنا كل خيييييييييييير

وانا متابعة لكل الدرووووووووس

----------


## pickyaaa

معتز فطين
ابن طيبة
شكرا للرد و جاري البحث و المراجعة

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أولا انا عاوز اشكرك يا استاذ معتز على الموضوع الهائل ده و انا عارف وحاسس مدى الجهد الى حضرتك بتبزله عشان تفيد الاخرين بتعلم اللغه وجزاك الله خير
> ثانيا انا لسه مشترك جديد فى المنتدى وانا بدرس ارشاد سياحى يابانى وانا بتعلم اللغه بس مازلت اتعلم منك الجديد والجديد واتمنى من الله ان اكون خير صديق لك وللعضاء الكرام ،،،،،
>                                                           والف شكر لحضرتك


*الاخ الحبيب هيثم حسني اسف علي تاخري في الرد
و ارجو ان اكون عند حسن ظنك دائما
دمت بالف خير اخي الفاضل*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ابن طيبة 
> مباردة جميلة اوي منك
> انا مستنية الشرح
> شكرا جدا ليك


*الاخت الفاضلة بنت افندينا
انا اتاخرت جدا في تكملة الشرح
بس انا قررت اني اعمل اسكان للكتاب و بعد كده ارفعة كصور و ارفاقه بالموضوع
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> استاذى الفااااااااااااضل معتز
> 
> اولا احب اشكرك على الموضوع الغاية فى الروعة
> وفعلا انا من اشد الناس رغبة فى تعلم الهيروغليفية 
> وجزاك الله عنا كل خيييييييييييير
> 
> وانا متابعة لكل الدرووووووووس



*دودو الغالية شكرا لك انت اهتمامك بتاريخ و لغة حضارتنا المصرية القديمة 
قليل هم من مثلك
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> معتز فطين
> ابن طيبة
> شكرا للرد و جاري البحث و المراجعة



*الاخ الحبيب بكيا ارجو من الله ان تكون راجعت الموضوع و تاكدت من كلامي
لك كل الشكر و التقدير
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## حمدى عزوز

الاخ الفاضل ابن طيبة < نفرت هرو  > يعنى يوم جميل لك ولكل الاخوة انا اسف يااخى لانى طرحت فكرة تعلم الهيروغليفية بعدك ولم اكن اعرف ان انت بدات فعلا فى تعليم الاخوة الاعضاء ولكن عذرى انى قرات دروسك بعد ان قدمت الفكرة وانا لما اقدم فكرة مش ممكن تنزل الارض ابدا  ؟؟ حنفىىىى تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق وانصحك بكتاب د/عبد الحليم نور الدين لانه ماخوز من كتاب جاردنر للغة وموقع www,hieroglyphs.net  اخوك حمدى عزوز

----------


## ahmssobh

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا أشكرك اخى على طرح مثل هذا الموضوع والذى فعلا يستحق الاحترام والتقدير له ولكاتبه ..ولكن أخى يوجد بعض التعليقات
1/الكتابة الهيروغليفية يمكن ان تكتب من  اعلى لاسفل 
2/ يمكن كتابة كلمات بالعلمات الاحادية...والاحادية والثنائية مع بعض وكذلك الاحادية والثلاثية و احيانا توضغ العلامة الثلاثي فقط  ...مثل nfr  أى جميل..اسف لعدم عرض صور
2/لقد قمت حضرتك بالاعتماد فى بادىء الامر على كلام اسامة السعداوى ..الذى ترجم القرآن معجزة سيدنا محمد__ قريبا ساطرح هذا الموضوع__ ثم عند التعلم وضعت العلامات التى تستخدم حاليا فى الجامعات وهى ما بنيت على ترجمة شامبليون والذى اشرت ان العرب هم اول من فكوا طلاسم اللغة __مع العلم اننى قد قمت بعرض هذا الموضوع قبل سيادتكم بعنوان اللص الذى بنى عليه العلماء التاريخ__؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والسؤال فى هذه النقطة هل سندرس ترجمة شامبليون ؟؟؟الخطأ
                                        أم .....................اسامة السعداوى الى اقتبسها من طارق 
                                                         عبدالمعطى ورافع عليه قضية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وختاما أريد ان أشكر حضرتكم على عرض مثل هذا الموضوع*

----------


## ahmssobh

::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::   ::h::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الاخ الفاضل ابن طيبة < نفرت هرو  > يعنى يوم جميل لك ولكل الاخوة انا اسف يااخى لانى طرحت فكرة تعلم الهيروغليفية بعدك ولم اكن اعرف ان انت بدات فعلا فى تعليم الاخوة الاعضاء ولكن عذرى انى قرات دروسك بعد ان قدمت الفكرة وانا لما اقدم فكرة مش ممكن تنزل الارض ابدا  ؟؟ حنفىىىى تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق وانصحك بكتاب د/عبد الحليم نور الدين لانه ماخوز من كتاب جاردنر للغة وموقع www,hieroglyphs.net  اخوك حمدى عزوز


*الاخ الفاضل حمدي اولا مرحبا بك اخي الكريم
ثانيا استمر اخي في موضوع7ك فكلنا يهمنا التعريف بلغتنا القديمة و سوف اكون اول من يتابعك
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ahmssobh

[frame="7 80"]وينك يا ابن طيبة طال الانتظار لمتابعة حضرتكم...وممكن أطلب من حضرتكم  ضم موضوعى اللى عاوز اسمه بالهيروغليفى لموضوكم حتى يكتمل الموضوع وأحب ان انوه كل المشاهدين الذين يظنون انهم يكتبون أسماءهم بالطريقة الصحيحة عن طريق برنامج أو موقع ويب  أو عن طريق الورقة التى بها العلامة وما يقابلها فانهم واهمين لانهم يكتبون باللغة الانجليزية حتى ولو بالعربية .....انها تدعى اللغة المصرية القديمة وليست الانجليزية أو العربية أو الاتينية>>>>> فهذا تأكيد لمن يريد ان يستمتع بحضارة المصريين القدماء ان يستجيب  ويتابع الاستاذ معتز فطين[/frame]

----------


## حمدى عزوز

لو سمحت استمر فى دروس اللغة لانها جميلة ومفيدة للجميع وان كنت انا طرحت هذه الفكرة بعدك فقد سبق واوضحت لحضرتك انى لم اكن اعلم ان حضرتك بدات بالفعل فى تدريسها للاخوة ---- الاخ معتز ارجوك لاتجعلنى اشعر بالذنب واريد ان اوضح للاخ العزيز حاجة مهمة انى وبسبب عملى اللذى ياخذ كل وقتى تقريبا فانى اساهم دائما بالافكار او الخطوط العريضة واشارك فى الاضافة كلما سمحت ظروفى فمثلا عندما قرات موضوع فرعون الخروج اقترحت على حضرتك والاستاذ الفاضل سيد شخصية اخناتون ونظرا لضيق وقتى كما اوضحت ساساهم بقدر ما استطيع ولاكن لاتحملنى هذا الحمل الكبير اللذىانت اهل له لمعلوماتك الغزيرة وصبرك لتحرى الاصول والمنابع وكمية المراجع اللتى تنهل منها وهذا مالا يتوفر لدى مع انى خريج اثار  - اشكرك لانفاق وقتك لانجاز هذا العمل النبيل اشكرك مرة اخرى وفى انتظار باقى الدروس

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الاخ الفاضل ابن طيبة < نفرت هرو  > يعنى يوم جميل لك ولكل الاخوة انا اسف يااخى لانى طرحت فكرة تعلم الهيروغليفية بعدك ولم اكن اعرف ان انت بدات فعلا فى تعليم الاخوة الاعضاء ولكن عذرى انى قرات دروسك بعد ان قدمت الفكرة وانا لما اقدم فكرة مش ممكن تنزل الارض ابدا  ؟؟ حنفىىىى تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق وانصحك بكتاب د/عبد الحليم نور الدين لانه ماخوز من كتاب جاردنر للغة وموقع www,hieroglyphs.net  اخوك حمدى عزوز


*الاخ الحبيب حمدي عزوز
اهلا بك اخي الكريم معنا
لا يهم من بدأ و لكن المهم ان نكمل الموضوع سويا موضوعك او موضوعي لا يهم انا يعلم الله ان مشغولياتي هي من حالت بيني و بين استكمال الموضوع و لكني بفضل من الله تعالي سوف اقوم باستكماله انشاء جل و علي
دمت بالف خير اخي الكريم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا أشكرك اخى على طرح مثل هذا الموضوع والذى فعلا يستحق الاحترام والتقدير له ولكاتبه ..ولكن أخى يوجد بعض التعليقات
> 1/الكتابة الهيروغليفية يمكن ان تكتب من  اعلى لاسفل 
> 2/ يمكن كتابة كلمات بالعلمات الاحادية...والاحادية والثنائية مع بعض وكذلك الاحادية والثلاثية و احيانا توضغ العلامة الثلاثي فقط  ...مثل nfr  أى جميل..اسف لعدم عرض صور
> 2/لقد قمت حضرتك بالاعتماد فى بادىء الامر على كلام اسامة السعداوى ..الذى ترجم القرآن معجزة سيدنا محمد__ قريبا ساطرح هذا الموضوع__ ثم عند التعلم وضعت العلامات التى تستخدم حاليا فى الجامعات وهى ما بنيت على ترجمة شامبليون والذى اشرت ان العرب هم اول من فكوا طلاسم اللغة __مع العلم اننى قد قمت بعرض هذا الموضوع قبل سيادتكم بعنوان اللص الذى بنى عليه العلماء التاريخ__؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> والسؤال فى هذه النقطة هل سندرس ترجمة شامبليون ؟؟؟الخطأ
>                                         أم .....................اسامة السعداوى الى اقتبسها من طارق 
>                                                          عبدالمعطى ورافع عليه قضية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وختاما أريد ان أشكر حضرتكم على عرض مثل هذا الموضوع*


*الاخ الفاضل عبد الرحمن لقد قمت بوقف اكمال الموضوع حتي اعرف كيف استمر في الشرح بما توصل اليه شامبليون علما بان ترجماته ادت بنا الي الغاز عدة و فترات غامضة من حضارتنا و كذلك الي اختلاف الترجمات و عدم صحتها
ام الاستعانة بترجمات اسامة العداوي و انا اصلا لا اعترف بها لانها اولا مسروقة كما قلت و ثانيا لانها ليست منطقية و هلهلة التكوين فعلي من سنعتمد
لي عودة مرة اخري
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم ..

اولا اعتذر من أصحاب  مسابقة التاكسي على التأخير .. اقولها كلمة صدق يعلم الله اني نسيت  موضوع المسابقة .. وانه من المفترض ان ارد على الموضوع ..  لم استطع التركيز الا في الموضوع ..

رائع جدا يا استاذ معتز .. لا اعلم اذا اقول .. هل أبدء بالمقدمة الرائعة ام التقارير الي في الموضوع .. ام حكاية حجر الرشيد .. او ماذا اقول في حق تقرر ان العرب اول من قام بترجمة الكتابة الهيرو غليفية ..

انا لم انهي الموضوع بقي الجزء الشيق جدا .. وهو كيفية تعلم الكتابة الهرو غليفية .


جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الموضوع .. رائع جدا جدا جدا ماشاء الله ..

وشكرا قلب مصر على هذه الرحلة الرائعة ..


بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## قلب مصر

أستاذنا ومعلمنا ابن طيبة  :f: 
ننتظر بشغف باقي دروس تعليم اللغة الهريوغليفية
وفقك الله  :M (32):

----------


## قلب مصر

ايميرالد الجميلة  :f: 
الشكر لأبن طيبة العزيز 
فموضوعه بالفعل يستحق أن يكون من ضمن الجولات القيمة والمميزة لتاكسي المنتدى
تحياتي أختي الحبيبة  :M (32):

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> اولا اعتذر من أصحاب  مسابقة التاكسي على التأخير .. اقولها كلمة صدق يعلم الله اني نسيت  موضوع المسابقة .. وانه من المفترض ان ارد على الموضوع ..  لم استطع التركيز الا في الموضوع ..
> 
> رائع جدا يا استاذ معتز .. لا اعلم اذا اقول .. هل أبدء بالمقدمة الرائعة ام التقارير الي في الموضوع .. ام حكاية حجر الرشيد .. او ماذا اقول في حق تقرر ان العرب اول من قام بترجمة الكتابة الهيرو غليفية ..
> 
> انا لم انهي الموضوع بقي الجزء الشيق جدا .. وهو كيفية تعلم الكتابة الهرو غليفية .
> 
> 
> ...


*الاخت الفاضلة اميرالد
اهلا بك اختي العزيزة
اشكر الله ان اعجبك الموضوع
و جاري تكملته  بناءا  علي الدوة الرائعة من اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
تقبلي تحياتي و احترامي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذنا ومعلمنا ابن طيبة 
> ننتظر بشغف باقي دروس تعليم اللغة الهريوغليفية
> وفقك الله


*الاخت الفاضلة قلب مصر
لا يسعني امام هذا الرد الطيب
و امام تواضعكم الجم
الا ان اكمل باقي الدروس
فكلنا سيدتي طلاب في محراب العلم
تقبلي تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخوة الافاضل في موضوعنا الاول تحدثنا عن العلامات المستخدمة في الكتابة
و تناولنا فيها بالترتيب

1- العلامات التصويرية
2- العلامات الصوتية
3- المخصص
4- الشرطة الراسية

و التي سوف نكمل ماجاء فيها
و قلنا انهعندما ترد الشرطة الرأسية مع اية علامة تصويرية فان الامر يعني ان العلامة تعبر عن نفس شكلها و تؤدي المعني الذي يمثل دورها الوظيفي
و اوردنا بعض الامثلة و نكمل هذه الامثلة فمثلا عندما نرسم البومة و بجوارها الشرطة الراسية هكذا    فاننا نعني بوجود الشرطة الراسية كلمة((بومة)) و اذا كانت الكلمة مؤنثة فان الشرطة ترد بعد التاء دلالة علي التانيث مثل :     niwt اي مدينة و        hst اي جرة 
و عادة لا تجتمع هذه الشرطة مع المتمم الصوتي مثل     r اي الشمس و مع ذلك فقد تظهر في بعض الاحيان الي جانب المتمم الصوتي في بعض نصوص العصر الوسيط مثل     hrw اي يوم  و      s  اي رجل و قد تستخدم في بعض الاحيان لسد الفراغ المسطح الذي تشغله الكلمة

لنا عودة مع 5- الصلة بين العلامة و المعني:*

----------


## قلب مصر

أستاذنا الكبير معتز فطين
الدرس رائع واستمتعت كثيرا وأنا أقرا وأفهم معنى الصور التي ترمز لهذه اللغة
أحتاج أن أراجع الدروس الأولى لأني بالفعل قد نسيت الكثير منها
حتى اربط بينها وبين الدرس الحالي
وشعرت بشعور رهيب وأنا اتأمل الآن النصوص الهيروغليفية واعرف معنى الشرطة فيها ولما ترمز ومتى تكتب ومتى لا تكتب
كل هذا أشعرني أنني سأصل يوما ما إلى أن استطيع أن اقرأ هذه النصوص عن فهم ودراسة 
اشكرك كثيراً وصدقني انا في منتهى الترقب لباقي الدروس.
تحياتي لك أستاذنا الكبير  :M (32):

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذنا الكبير معتز فطين
> الدرس رائع واستمتعت كثيرا وأنا أقرا وأفهم معنى الصور التي ترمز لهذه اللغة
> أحتاج أن أراجع الدروس الأولى لأني بالفعل قد نسيت الكثير منها
> حتى اربط بينها وبين الدرس الحالي
> وشعرت بشعور رهيب وأنا اتأمل الآن النصوص الهيروغليفية واعرف معنى الشرطة فيها ولما ترمز ومتى تكتب ومتى لا تكتب
> كل هذا أشعرني أنني سأصل يوما ما إلى أن استطيع أن اقرأ هذه النصوص عن فهم ودراسة 
> اشكرك كثيراً وصدقني انا في منتهى الترقب لباقي الدروس.
> تحياتي لك أستاذنا الكبير


*اختنا الفاضلة ام يوسف
بارك الله لنا فيكم و في كلماتكم الطيبة
نعم شعور رهيب سيدتي ان تقفي امام احد اعمدة الكرنك او في بهو خوفو او اذا امسكتي بردية من البرديات و تقومي بقراتها كما تقراي اي نص بالعربية او الانجليزية 
اي شعور رهيب ان تقفي سيدتي مع مجموعة من الوافدين الاجانب  امام احد الجداريات و تصفين لهم ماهية هذه النقوش التي غمضت عليهم 
استمتعت بهذه الفرحة  في وقت من الاوقات عندما بدات اقرا اول كلمة لي و اقوم بتهجئتها و تفسير حروفها ثم قمت بنطقها و كانت كلمة ابن الاله الشمس و كانني اقرات اول كلمة لي بالعربية زرع و حصد و كتب
سعيد بمرورك اختي الفاضلة و سعيد اكثر بكلماتكم الرائعة 
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*5- الصلة بين العلامة و المعني

قد يتساءل المرء هل هناك صلة بين ما تمثله العلامة في الطبيعة و بين ما تعنيه الكلمة او الكلمات التي ترد فيها هذه العلامة او تلك.

الواقع انه يمكن القول بوجه عام انه لا توجد صلة بين ما تمثله العلامة في الطبيعة و معني الكلمة اذا استخدمت فيها العلامة كقيمة صوتية فمثلا العلامة     التي ترد في كلمة     mr  ""يحب""هذه العلامة  الثنائية تمثل الفاس فهل هناك صلة بين كون هذه العلامة فاس و بين الكلمة التي استخدمت فيها هذه العلامة و التي تعني ""يحب"" . نقول ان العلامة مجرد قيمة صوتية لا علاقة لها بالمعني و ان اراد المصري ان يعبلا عن فاس فانه يستخدم هذه العلامة     مضافا اليها الشرطة الراسية التي تخصص معناها كما اشرنا من قبل هكذا 

لنا عودة مع 
6- تغيير مواضع الحروف في الكتابة
تحياتي*[/SIZE][/CENTER][/B]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*6- تغيير مواضع الحروف في الكتابة

كان المصري القديم حريصا علي الشكل الجمالي للعلامات المكونة للمفردات و علي شكل المساحة التي تشغلها هذه العلامات و لهذا كان يلجا في بعض الاحيان لتغيير مواضع العلامات دون اخلال باولوية العلامة المنطوقة بمعني دون ان يؤدي ذلك الي الاخلال بطريقة نطق الكلمة او المعني التي تؤدي اليه:

فقد كتب     m33
بدلا من     بمعني ""يري""

و كتب     بدلا من     بمعني ""قصر""
و في كل الاحوال كان ذلك المقصود به الناحية الجمالية للكلمة فقط دون اي تغيير في منطوقها او معناها

ملحوظة شخصية:
((اما كيف كان يعرف ذلك فهذا ما لم يذكره اي من المتعاملين مع اللغة الهيروغليفية فمثلا كيف يعقل ان نكتب كلمة "" رنا "" بالعربية فان قمنا بتغيير موقع اي من احرفها سوف تودي بنا الي معني مغاير تماما هكذا " ارن"" و كذلك ""نار"" و هكذا .
ام تري ان المشتغلين باللغة الهيروغليفية عمدوا الي ذلك عندما لم يجدوا تفسيرا او قواعد لتبديل الحروف))

لنا عودة مع 
7- المتمم الصوتي
تحياتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*7- المتمم الصوتي

يقصد به العلامات ذات الحرف الواحد التي ترد بعد العلامات ذات الحرفين او الثلاثة حروف لتتمم و تؤكد القيمة الصوتية للكلمة.
و القاعدة العامة ان العلامة الثنائية يكرر فيها الحرف الثاني مثل     حيث اضيفت      و اما العلامة الثلاثية فتكرر فيها الحرفان الثاني و الثالث مثل     حيث اضيفت 

أ‌)المتمم الصوتي للعلامات الثنائية:

تنطق العلامة التالية     بمفردها hr أي علامة ثنائية الصوت و عندما كانت اللغة المصرية في مرحلة البناء اراد المصري ان يسهل الامر بان يؤكد الحرف الثاني نطقا باضافته بهذه العلامة لتظهر هكذا     و يسمي ذلك متمم صوتي و يضاف هذا المتمم الصوتي بطرق ثلاثة :
1-امام الكلمة (العلامة الصوتية):
و كانت هذه الطريقة شائعة في نصوص الدولة القديمة ثم قل استخدامها في نصوص الدولة الوسطي 
امثلة:



2-بعد الكلمة (العلامة الصوتية) :
و كانت هذه الطريقة شائعة في نصوص الدولتين القديمة و الوسطي.
امثلة:



3-امام و بعد الكلمة (العلامة الصوتية)
و كانت هذه الطريقة نادرة .
امثلة



ب‌)المتمم الصوتي للعلامات الثلاثية
يضاف المتمم الصوتي الي العلامة الثلاثية بطرق ثلاث:
1-امام الكلمة (العلامة الصوتية):
و كانت هذه الطريقة شائعة في نصوص الدولة القديمة ثم قل استخدامها في نصوص الدولة الوسطي.
امثلة:


2-خلف الكلمة (العلامة الصوتية):
امثلة:



3-امام و خلف الكلمة (العلامة الصوتية):
و كانت طريقة نادرة:
امثلة:


لنا عودة مع
8- الكتابة الزائدة او الناقصة

تحياتي*

----------


## قلب مصر

حقيقي يا أستاذ معتز مش عارفة أشكرك ازاي
انا بتابع باهتمام شديد الدروس
ودلوقتي حفظتها عندي على الكمبيوتر علشان تكون مرجع اقدر ارجع له في أي وقت
حقيقي مجهود طيب جدا من حضرتك
ربنا يكرمك يارب
انا كمان حقرا الدروس وإذا فيه حاجة استعصت عليا في فهمها اكيد هسألك  :: 

الف الف شكر وفي انتظار التكملة 
تحياتي ليك أستاذي الغالي  :M (32):

----------


## hino27

شكراااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل

----------


## ابن طيبة

> حقيقي يا أستاذ معتز مش عارفة أشكرك ازاي
> انا بتابع باهتمام شديد الدروس
> ودلوقتي حفظتها عندي على الكمبيوتر علشان تكون مرجع اقدر ارجع له في أي وقت
> حقيقي مجهود طيب جدا من حضرتك
> ربنا يكرمك يارب
> انا كمان حقرا الدروس وإذا فيه حاجة استعصت عليا في فهمها اكيد هسألك 
> 
> الف الف شكر وفي انتظار التكملة 
> تحياتي ليك أستاذي الغالي


*اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
شاكر لكي تواصلك الطيب
و انا في انتظار اي اسئلة
و جاري التكملة انشاء الله
دمتي بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> شكراااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل


*اهلا بك اختي الفاضلة hino27
شكرا لك علي تواصلك الطيب
تحياتي وتقديري*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*انا اسف علي التاخير جاري رفع مجموعة الصور و اضافة الدرس التالي انشاء الله

تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*8- الكتابة الزائدة او الناقصة:

تتضمن بعض الكلمات في اللغة المصرية القديمة اما حرفا زائدا و غير مقروء او حرفا ناقصا و مقروء 
امثلة ذلك:





بالنسبة للكلمة   it   فرغم انها تتضمن الصوت   f    الا انها لم تنطق  itf    لقد حسمت هذه القضية من خلال المرحلة الاخيرة من مراحل اللغة المصرية و هي المرحلة القبطية فقد ظهرت هذه الكلمة في القبطية هكذا         و لا دلالة علي وجود الحرف الساكن    f    و لان القبطية تمثل المرحلة الصوتية و الاجرومية الاخيرة للغة المصرية القديمة فقد تاكد لنا ان الحرف الساكن    f   لا ينطق 

و هناك سؤال يطرح نفسه ماذا تعني هذه العلامة؟
لقد اخذت هذه الكلمة الاشكال التالية في الكتابة



و هنا لابد و ان نذكر رايا للدكتور جرجس متي اذ يعتقد ان هذه العلامة     انما هي مخصص للحيوان المنوي و يمكن القول بوجه عام ان هذا المخصص قد يدل علي الذكورة و قد يدل ايضا علي الدور البيولوجي للاب ايضا يمكن القول ان الحرف الساكن            كتب هنا خطا!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  حيث ظهرت كلمة    it     في نصوص الاهرام و في كثير من نصوص الدولة القديمة بدون الحرف الساكن f   و الذي لم يظهر في القبطية فيما بعد
( بالطبع كلام اسف ان اقول انه غير منطقي و يضيف لغزا الي الغاز الهيروغليفية )

و اما بالنسبة لكلمة    hnkt     فبرغم انها تضمنت الصوت       الا ان الحرف          لم يظهر في الكتابة الهيروغليفية الحديثة لان الحرف الساكن          ظهر في الكلمة القبطية             و هي الي جانب ذلك فقد تضمنت المراحل الاولي للكتابة المصرية مثالين كتب فيهما الحرف الساكن               فلماذا سقطت النون؟
هناك احد احتمالين:
اولاهما : ان النون قد سقطت عن طريق الخطأ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيهما : ان حرف      n     يشير الي تشديد الحرف الساكن التالي له  و هو القاف اي "حقة" و هناك مثال واضح نستخده في حياتنا اليومية و هو :                      حصان = حنطور حيث ان النون تكاد لا تنطق في هذه الكلمة

لنا عودة لعرض ملخص لما سبق
ثم نبدا مع الموضوع الثاني 
الفعل في اللغة المصرية*

----------


## trkeg

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهاضطريت لوضع هذا الجزء من بحثي وهو بعنوان ( لصوص العلم ) لكي يعرف رواد المنتدي الكرام جزء من حقيقة التبست فيها مفاهيم كثيرة من حق المنتدي مشتركين واعضاء يعرفوا الحق فين باقي بحثي وكشف خطأ شامبليون علي موقعي علي هذا الرابط http://www.trkeg.com

ولا انسا ان اشكر الاخ عبد الرحمن لنسب حقي لي في غيابي  :M (30):  

صورة من أصل أمر الضبط ضد د.محمد عبد الحليم نورالدين من المفروض أن ينفذ
 
جريدة المساء المصرية ( ص 8 ) العدد 15710 يوم 29 / 5 / 2000م

المتخصصون مثل أ.د. "عبد الحليم نور الدين" يواجهون سارقي بحثي في مناقشات ويمزقهم علميا في الجديد الذي آتوا به ولا يستطيع الرد عليهم فيما سرقوه منى وللأسف يخشون مواجهتي علميا علنيا حرصا علي ( الكرسي ) ولا تعنى بلدهم مصر لهم شيء !!!؟؟؟
وأتحدى تحديا علميا لمن يريد مناقشتي في اخطأ "شامبليون"في جلسة علمية علنية لعل هذا التحدي يحرك فيهم الانتماء لوطنهم .
وأذكر أ.د. "عبد الحليم" حينما قابلته في كلية الآثار في شهر مايو عام ( 1997 م ) ودارت بيننا مناقشه حول البحث تمخضت عن طلبه للبحث في ورق غير مسجل .
والذين استولوا على بحثي وشوهوه هم د. "سعيد محمد أحمد ثابت"
 
الذي أخذ البحث عن طريق صحفي طلب منه رأيه قبل النشر في هذا الموضوع بصفته رئيس جمعية محبي الآثار والسياحة في مصر وبعد إبداء رأيه على لسانه بوصولي لنتائج جديرة بالمناقشة وجب علي مصر أن تأخذها مآخذ الجد وعلينا أن نجلس معه ونحاوره .
ونشر هذا في جريدة دنيا الغد العدد رقم ( 12 )
الصادر في أول يونيو ( سنة 1999 م ) .
ثم فوجئت مرة أخرى أنه نشر بحثي عن أخطاء "شامبليون" باسمه ويقول أنه هو المكتشف فرفعت ضدهقضية رقم (4181) في قسم شرطة "السيدة زينب" بتاريخ (26 /4/ 1999م ) فحفظت إداري فتظلمت للمحامى العام فحقق فيها مرة أخرىورغم شهادة وكيل النيابة لي أن د."سعيد" معترف علي نفسه في الجريدة وسوف أخذ حقي وهذه صورة من المقالةإلا أنها حفظت مرة أخرى لذلك فقدت الثقة في كل المسئولين فقدمت بلاغ للنائب العام في شهر يوليو ( 2001م ) برقم وارد ( 4019 ) وصادر( 4041 ) .
وما زلت منتظر موقف مصري قانوني إيجابي .
نص المقالة علي لسان دكتور سعيد ثابت
 والآخر
مهندس "أسامه السعداوى"
وهو من الإسكندرية أخذ بعض أخطاء "شامبليون" من كتيبي الأول بطريقة ما فقد أعطيت بحثي لإنسان فاضل من الإسكندرية كان في ذلك الوقت عميد كلية الآداب بالمنصورة  ذهبت إليه في كلية آداب المنصورة بتاريخ ( 14 / 7 / 1997 م ) طالبا منه مساعدتي لخروج كشفي للنور قال :- هذا موضوع جيد لكن أنا تاريخ حديث "إسلامي" أترك لي هذا الكتيب وسوف أحاول مساعدتك ولكنني فوجئت بعد عامين بهذا العميد المتقاعد "أسامةإسماعيل السعداوى" بعد وصول كتيبي له بطريقة ما  ( ومن خلال مناقشاتي علي المنتديات اتضح لي ان بحثي وصله من خلال مذكرات كنت اوزعها اهدائات لنشر بحثي فكتيبي الاول والمذكرات التي كنت اطبعها علي نفقتي كنت اوزعها علي صورة اهداء لكي انشر بحثي وكنت دئما اذكر بعض من من ياخذ مني هذة المذكرات انني اعطيته له دون مقابل كي احثة علي اعطائها لاصدقائة بعد قرائتها لينتشر بحثي بين الناس ومعظم المثقفين المجندين الذي التقيت بيهم اثناء سفري لعرض بحثي علي المسؤلين كانوا يهتمون باخذ نسخة بصفتها مجانية  ) يقول إنه اكتشف خطأ "شامبليون" في ترجمة لحجر رشيد وأنه منذ ثلاثين سنة يجرى هذا البحث لا أعرف لماذا لم أسمع صوته ولا يعرف أحد عنه شيئا إلا بعد أن نشرت مقالاتي في الصحف بسنتين .

جريدة الجمهورية ( ص7 ) العدد 15885 يوم 25 / 6 / 1997م

جريدة الجمهورية ( ص7) العدد 15915  يوم 25/ 7 /1997م

وطبعا دي جرائد وطنية رسمية سمعتها معروفة 

وبعد سنتين ونصف تقريبا من اعلاني لكشفي نشرت جريدة اخر ساعه هذا الاعلان المدفوع الاجر



والمفجع في الأمر أن معظم حروفه الجديدة التي مفروض أنه أكتشفها هي نفس الحروف التي أكتشفها  "شامبليون" مع إضافة بسيط غير مقنعة لا يستوعبها عقل بأن اللغة المصرية القديمة فسرت أسماء الله الحسنى وبعض الآيات القرآنية ؟!!!
كيف تفسر اللغة المصرية القديمة القرآن الكريم .
أين كان القرآن الكريم وقت قدماء المصريين وكيف تفسر هذه اللغة معجزة سيدنا "محمد" قبل نزوله لا أعرف على أي أساس تكلم هذا ومعظم الحروف التي مفروض أنه اكتشفها هي نفس الحروف التي اكتشفها "شامبليون" .
فعلى أي أساس اكتشف أخطاء "شامبليون" ...!  لا أعرف ؟ !
فقمت يوم ( 11 / 12 / 2000 ) بعمل محضر ضده في مركز شرطه دكرنس تحت رقم ( 28 / 233  أحوال 2000 دكرنس ) .
والعجيب في الأمر أنه لماذا لم يظهرا مخطئ "شامبليون" قبل إعلاني عن أخطاء "شامبليون" وكثروا جدا بعد صدور كتيبي الأول كان الأكرم لهم أن يقول الباحث أكتشف وأنا اكمل ما بدأه للحفاظ على قليل من ماء الوجه على الأقل بدلا من إهانتهم عن طريق الجرائد والمناقشات في التلفاز كما فعل أ.د. "محمد عبد الحليم احمد نور الدين" مع  م. "أسامة السعداوى" في برنامج "أخبار الناس" في غضون شه أغسطس ومزقه علميا تمزيقا رغم إنني حاولت محاولات شتى إعلان بحثي عن طريق التلفاز والجرائد الكبرى والمجلات التي نشرت لهم دون جدوا لطلبهم اعتمادها من المتخصصين .
مما يجعل الفرصة متاحة للمتخصصين للتحدث عن أخطأ "شامبليون" وطمس" طارق عبد المعطى" الذي اتهموه بالجنون عندما أعلن ذلك قبلهم  ولتضيع قضيتي بل قضية كل محب لمعرفة أسرار وعلوم مصر القديمة .
يا حزن مصر على بعض متخصصيها الذين يحاولون طمس الحقائق وتزيف العلم حتى لو كان على حساب بلدهم مصر من أجل ( كرسي ) .
للعلم
حصلت على حكم قضائي ضد الدكتور "عبد الحليم نور الدين" في الجنحة رقم ( 12661 ) بتاريخ ( 13 / 1 / 2000 ) بـ ( غرامة 100 جنية وإلزامه بالتعويض المؤقت ) لكن للأسف .!!!؟؟؟
مصري يقيم في مصر صعب ( بل اصبح مستحيل ) يحصل علي حقة
صورة الحكم ضد د. محمد عبد الحليم نورالين وشهرتة أ.د. عبدالحليم نورالدين


ملحوظة
الي شايف ان اسمة اتذكر هنا وهو مش حرامي يعني او انه مظلوم او برئ يقدر يرجع علي بتعويض ولما يرجع بتعويض يبقا برئ ولما يتكتم ويسكت  يبقا حرامي انا مش بفترا علي حد ان بدور علي حقي الي اتاخد عيني عينك
وانتظروا المفاجأ ( الضابط اللص الذي استولي علي ابحاث المجندين من كل مجند بحث )

الباحث طارق عبد المعطي

----------


## ابن طيبة

*استاذنا الفاضل طارق عبدالمعطي
اولا مرحبا بك معنا في منتداك و منتدانا ابناء مصر
ثانيا شرفني ان تكون اول مشاركة لكم في منتدانا هذا هي في واحد من مواضيعي
بالطبع اعتز بكم و بجهودكم الرائعة في توضيح حروف و معاني اللغة الهيروغليفية و انا من المتابعين لموقعك 
نتفق في نقاط ان اللغة الهيروغليفية قد شوهت علي يد شامبليون
نتفق علي ان شامبليون اعتمد علي الاختلاق و التاويل في اعطاء بعض الحروف معاني مغايرة
نتفق ان شامبيلون تعزي اليه كافة المشاكل و الالغاز التي حفلت به فصول تاريخنا المصري القديم
و لكن........
لن نقف امام ذلك مكتوفي الايدي يجب ان يعلم الجميع اننا توصلنا الي التفسيرات الحقيقية للحروف (العلامات ) المصرية 
و لعلك لاحظت في عرضي لكتاب محمود نور الدين هنا في تعليم الهيروغليفية انني ابدي ملاحظاتي المعترضة علي كثير مما جاء في كتابه نقلا عن ترجمات شامبليون

مرحبا بك معنا و في انتظار اي ملاحظات و اي اضافات تضيف للموضوع

تقبل تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## مظلوووم

استاذ طارق انا اتشرفت بيه ويمكن كان من اوائل الناس اللى اعرفهم على النت
وباقوله نورتنا يا استاذ طارق وحمد الله على السلامه بعد الغيبه الطويله دى
واهلا بيك بين اخوانك فى منتدى ابناء مصر واحنا نتشرف بيك كعضو بينا
والفضل فى كده لله عز وجل اولا ولاستاذنا الكبير الاستاذ معتز
وياريت يا استاذ معتز نكمل دروس اللغه بحيث تبقى مرجع لكل باحث او متعلم
ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
ويجعلوا عاااااامر بيكم دايما
انووووبيس

----------


## trkeg

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهوالله اخواني المنتدي منور بناسة والحمد لله انك موجود اخي تيمية لاني فعلا مش شفتك من زمان لك وحشة والله
بس لي طلب قبل ما الاستاذ معتز يتفضل مشكور هو طلب بسيط جدا الا وهو
المفروض الانسان قبل ما يسرد شئ يشوف هو صح ولا غلط ان كان صح يكمل وان كان خطأ يشوف الصح فين ويعمله علما بأنني منذ عشر سنوات وحتى الان تكلمت عن خطأ شامبليون تخيل كام مليون رساة دكتورارة اتاخدت حتي هذة اللحظة رغم انني في مصر حاولت مع كل الجهات المسئوله و لكن للأسف كل المسئولين الذين لجأت لهم لم اجد منهم اى دعم و لم يكتفوا بذلك بل بعض منهم سرق بحثي ونسبه لنفسه وبعضهم  تواطئ مع اخرين لينشروا بحثي باسلوب مختلف لتشوية الموضوع
لذلك اتحدي جميع متخصصي الاثار فى مصر بل فى العالم كله في مناظرة علمية علنية حول خطأ شامبليون .
وعلي فكرة كل من تكلم بعد مني فهو سارق وصفحة لصوص العلم في موقعي موضحة ذالك
المهم اتركم مع ملف الفيديو
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http:...keg.com/tv.aviلتحميل ملف الفيديو
ولما انت واثقة كدة انه مش اخطأ ردي علي سؤال واحد من الاسئله دي بايجابة مش بسؤال وواجهيني علي الملاء مش من خلف الابواب واستخدام المناصب علما بان التلفزيون المصري صور معي في نفس البرنامج ولم يذاع كلامي واذاعوا الي ردوا علي اترك لكم الحكم علي الرد بنفسكم

حبيبتي يا مصر ماذا فعلوا بك الاصنام
شرح بعض الاخطاء باختصار
من اخطاء ترجمة اللغة المصرية القديمة

1 - اسم فرعون كان بداية البحث واتضح لي انه اسم وترجمة شامبليون علي انه لقب برعا وهذا شكله   اجمع العالم في العصر الحديث من خلال ترجمة شامبليون ان فرعون لقب لكل ملوك مصر واكتشفت بأذن الله ان هذا غير صحيح لان فرعون اسم وبر عا هذا غير موجود في اثار مصر باكملهاواثار مصر خير دليل وشاهد علي ما اقول ذكر فرعون في القرأن الكريم ( 74 مرة ) بـ "فرعون" ولم يذكر مرة واحدة بـ ( الفراعنه ) أي لم يُجمع بل ذكر مفردا لأنه علما يدل على شخص بذاته أيضا لم يذكر مرة واحدة بـ "الفرعون" أي لم يعرف بـ ( الـ ) فالاسم العلم لا يعرف بـ ( الـ ) لأنه معرفة في ذاته 
في التوراة خروج الإصحاح السادس(11:10) ثم كلم الرب موسى قائلا * أدخل قل لفرعون ملك مصر أن يطلق بنى إسرائيل من أرضة * 
وفى الإصحاح الرابع عشر(8) وشدد الرب قلب فرعون ملك مصر حتى سعى وراء بنى إسرائيل وبنو إسرائيل خارجون بيد رفيعة *
هنا واضح ان الاسم فرعون واللقب ملك 
ذكر فى القرأن الكريم سورة العنكبوت أية(39) وَقَارُونَ وَفِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَلَقَدْ جَاءَهُم مُّوسَى بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا كَانُوا سَابِقِينَ 
وفي صور ق آية(13) وَعَادٌ وَفِرْعَوْنُ وَإِخْوَانُ لُوطٍ 
علميا ولغويا لا يصح وضع لقب بين اسمين 
بعض علماء الدين قالون ان هامان لقب وهذا غير صحيح لان هامان ذكر بين اسمين 
ففي صورة غافر آية(24) إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَقَارُونَ فَقَالُوا سَاحِرٌ كَذَّابٌ 
وهنا لو كان فرعون لقب وهامان لقب كيف يذكر اسم بعدهم معقوله اقوا الملك الوزير قارون
( الشرح باستفاضة داخل الموقع )

2 - اعتمد شامبليون في ترجمتة علي ان القيمة الصوتية للحرف تبدأ من القيمة الصوتية للشكل واخذ الحرف الاول منها وكان اعتمادة الاول علي حرف الاسد انه يمثل لام لان الاسد اسمة ليس وزوجته اسمها لبؤة هو اخذ الحرف الاول من الاسم ودة غلط علشان الاسد لة اكتر من 135 اسم تقريبا يبدأ بـ الالفا بيتا كامله ولم يظهر رسم الاسد غير في اخر الاسرة الخامسة والعشرون لا يصح لانسان ان يبني القديم علي الحديث ولكن بنائه الحديث علي القديم منطقي
( الشرح باستفاضة داخل الموقع )

3 - في ترجمة اللغة المصرية القديمة اسم توت عنخ امون  هذا السا رع له وجدت الاله امون  موجود في اعلي الخرطوش كما هو ظاهر  امنحتب   ايضا وجدت الاله امون فية في االاعلي امنمحات   وجدت ايضا امون في الاعلي رمسيس التاني   لاحظت ان امون في كل هؤلاء الملوك موجود في اعلي الخرطوش علما بان كل الخراطيش هي السا رع للملوك وليس فيهم خرطوش النيسوت بيتي وقرائتهم وجدتها هكذا ( توت عنخ امون حقا ايو سو )(امون  حتب)(امون منحات) (رع مر مس سو امون) وشئ اساسي ان امون حرف اله مش ينطق غير في اخر الكلام تبجيل له هنا كما هو واضح في توت عنخ امون نطق في النصف وامنحتب وامنمحات نطق في الاول ورمسيس نطق في الاخر هنا العقل والمنطق يرفض هذا لان المعقول ان ينطق في كل الخراطيش في الاسفل او في الاول اما هذة الطريقه اي عقل يرفضها الا عقل صاحب الفكرة نفسها ( شامبليون ومن حصلوا علي الدكتوراة من خلال كلامة )

4 - توت عنخ امون    طبعا في قرأته يقرأ من المنتصف ثما اعلي ثم اسفل ودة شئ غير منطقي الاهم خرطوش النسوت بيتي له   نب خبرو رع قرأته من اسفل الي اعلي ومعروف ان حرف الرع  حرف اله مش ينفع يتحط تحت وبيتحط فوق تبجيل وتمجيد له لانه اله وبيتقرأ في الاخر النسوت بيتي لحور محب    بيتقرأ خبرو ذا رع استبن إن رع والرع هنا في النص خرطوش النسوت بيتي لاخناتون   قرأته نفر خبرو رع وع إن رع الاله رع هنا موجود ايضا في المنتصف علما بانه فوق وفي المنتصف اي انه لو مش حرف مش حيتكرر فوق وفي النصف ( محمد ) هنا حرف الميم في النصف وفي الاول حتا لو حرف ميم حرف اله بيتنطق كنية مش بيتكرر كذالك نجد في خرطوش رع مر مس امون هذا  رغم المتعارف علية ان رع بيتكتب في الاول وينطق في الاخر تبجيل وتمجيد له كأله كما قال شامبليون بلاش شامبليون كما يقول المتخصصين نجد انه في هذا الخرطوش بدأت به القرأة رغم ان موضعة في النصف ( للجماعة الي مش يعرفوا هيروغليفي هو الراجل الي قاعد وفوق رأسة دائرة ) طبعا تخبط وعدم تركيز يثبت ان اللغة المصرية القديمة في ترجمتها غير صحيحة وفيه خراطيش تانية كتير وامثله اكثر 
( الشرح باستفاضة داخل الموقع ) 

5 - السا رع    ترجم علي ان الخرطوش اسفله هو اسم الملك بينما النيسوت بيتي   ترجم علي ان الخرطوش اسفلة اسم اله الملك بينما في رمسيس الثاني وسر ماعت رع استب ان رع    فوق منه النسوت بيتي وهذا الخرطوش ظل امام الملك رمسيس طيله حياته  امام كل تماثيله من وهو طفل الي وفاته  بينما الاسم الرسمي له بترجمة شامبليون    في رسومات رمسيس علي مر حياته بهذا التسلسل من حياته تغير بعد معركة قادش هكذا   ثم بعد 35 سنه من حكمة تغير هكذا  وفي اخر عشر سنوات من حكمة تغير هكذا  ودة دليل علي ان الترجمة جاء خطأ ان هذا اسمة والحقيقة انه اسم الالهه التي عبدها علي مر حياته اما اسمة هو الذي لم يتغير ولم يبعد عن جوارة هذا الشكك وسر ماعت رع استب ان رع  

6 - حرف المر هذا  موجود في هذا الخرطوش لنفرتارى هكذا  وفي نفس الخرطوش  هكذا   رغم انه خرطوش نفرتارى لكن نلاحظ ان الحرف مر له شكلين وهذا دليل علي ان اللغة المصرية القديمة كانت الحرف له اكثر من شكل ونطق الحرف كان يمثل حرف واحد لكن في الترجمة اصبحت اكثر الحروف تنطق بأكثر من حرف مثال هذا حرف جسر  وهذا حرف نخت  وهذا حرف دة  وهنا نلاحظ ان اشكل هذة الحروف واحدة تقريبا ولكن الاختلاف يمثل في لغتنا الحديثة الرقعة والنسخ والاندلسي مثال الالف بالرقعة هو الف وبالنسخ ايضا الف وبالاندلسي ايضا الف لكن لو شخص يجهل لغتنا حيتوقع ان الالف الاندلسي حرف والرقعة حرف اخر والنسخ حرف مختلف 

7 - ترجمة الثلاث نصوص علي حجر رشيد نفسة رغم انه مش كامل لان مكسور منه جزء كبير 
1 - قال الدكتور سليم حسن في موسوعتة أن الترجمة في الثلاث لغات غير متطابقة رغم أن المعروف على مستوى العالم أن "شامبليون" كان يعرف الإغريقية وبناء عليه استطاع أن يترجم الهيروغليفية المكتوبة على الحجر بنفس النص الإغريقي على حد قوله.
2 - في النص الإغريقي الموجود في حجر رشيد يلاحظ أنه من بداية السطر الأربعين في المتن الإغريقي أن الكسر في اللوحة من الجهة اليمنى قد أصبح كبيراً مما أتلف المتن بعض الشيء وأصبحت قراءة بعض الكلمات غير مؤكدة .
ودي الثلاث نصوص بحيث الي يقرأهم يقارن بنفسة ويتأكد انهم مختلفين
اي استفسار في الي قلته للتوضيح انا جاهز ان شاء الله
ايضاح بسيط للأخوة القراء

تاريخ مصر القديمة حقيقي ليس مزورنعم معركة قادش أحداثها حقيقية معاهدة السلام بين فرعون وخاتوسيلي حقيقية كل ما ذكر عن تاريخ مصر القديمة من خلال الكاهن مانيتون حقيقي الخطأ كان شامبليون فقط هو ومن جاء بعدة كذلك الأبحاث الأوربية التي اتبعها شامبليون ارجوا أن تستوعبوا ما أقول وما أتي به في ترجمة حروف ( خط ) لغة مصر القديمة ذكر في كتاب إتحاف أبناء العصر بتاريخ ملوك مصرالمطبوع سنه 1893م والموجود بدار الوثائق العامة بالمنصورة أي بعد وفاة شامبليون بـ( 61 ) سنه أن بعد ترجمة "مانيتون" تاريخ مصر من المصرية القديمة إلى اليونانية وترجم من اليونانية إلى الفرنسية ثم بعد ذلك قام الأستاذ ( "عبد الله" بك الشهير"بأبي السعود" مدير عموم المكاتب الأهلية سابقا ) بترجمته من الفرنسي إلى العربية
معني ذالك ان شامبليون ترجم لغة مصر القديمة من خلال تاريخ مصر بواسطة مانيتون والمفروض ان لغة مصر هي التي تترجم تاريخ مصر  للمتابعة اقرأ الخطأ الثامن لشا مبليون( 8 ) التاريخ يتحدث
ان وجدت رد علي هذة الاخطاء يبقا ممكن نكمل شرح ليزداد الناس معرفة وان لم اجد رد المفرود نجتهد لحين اثبات الخطأ ونشوف الصح فين بلاش الي انا جبته نبحث عن الصح كدة ولا لا وفي انتظار ارائكم  :M (14):  

اخيكم طارق عبدالمعطي

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي الفاضل طارق عبد المعطي
انا معاك و هاقتبس ما ذكرته عني في مداخلتك السابقة و قلت فيها ((بس لي طلب قبل ما الاستاذ معتز يتفضل مشكور هو طلب بسيط جدا الا وهو
المفروض الانسان قبل ما يسرد شئ يشوف هو صح ولا غلط ان كان صح يكمل وان كان خطأ يشوف الصح فين ويعمله ))
انا عارف و متاكد ان هناك اخطاء جثيمة في ترجمة شامبليون للعلامات (الاحرف) الهيروغليفية و اذا تفضلت وراجعت الموضوع من الاول ستجد انني لا اعترف بهذه الترجمات و اعلم ما اودت به تفسيرات شامبليون للتاريخ المصري 
و لكنني لم اجد امامي الا كتابا واحد للاستاذ محمود نور الدين و هو الذي اقوم بنقله ههنا لنعلم الناس لغتهم القديمة علي سبيل المعرفة و حتي لا نقف امامها كما قال استاذنا سيد ابراهيم مشدوهين لا نعلم ماذا كتب و ما تعني هذه الرسومات لدرجة اننا اطلقنا علي النقوش المبهمة لفظة هيروغليفي و علي من يتحدث بكلام غير متناسق ده بيتكلم هيروغليفي
هل نترك المسالة هكذا علي العكس يجب  ان يعلم الناس حتي و لو كان تعلمهم عن طريق الخطا
انا هنا معك سوف اتوقف عن اكمال باقي الشرح 
و ادعوك بل ارجوك ان تعيد انت تثقيفنا و تعليمنا اللغة الهيروغليفية لا عن طريق موقعك الذي افتخر انا به و لكن ههنا في هذه القاعة قاعة التاريخ و ها انت قد لمست بنفسك مدي رغبة الناس و حاجتها الي المعرفة و التعليم
فهل انتظر معهم الطريقة الصحيحة لنطق و ترتيب اللغة الهيروغليفية ام نستمر علي ما نحن عليه من تعليمهم ترهات شامبليون
انا الان من ينتظر ردك
ارجو ان تكمل في ذات الموضوع او افراد موضوع خاص بك في قاعة التاريخ لتعليمنا اللغة الهيروغليفية
كما ارجو من سيادتكم قراءة مواضيعي
 اساطير يجب ان تمحي من التاريخ
تاملات تاريخية
فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك للاستاذ سيد ابراهيم
لتعلم اننا معك و لكن يجب ان ناتي للناس بالابجدية المصرية كما نلااها بمعني الحروف و العلامات الصحيحة و نعلمهم هذا و طريقة النطق و خلافه حتي نستطيع ان نقضي علي اسطورة شامبليون
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي
منتظر ردكم الكريم
اخوك معتز فطين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مظلوووم
					
				
استاذ طارق انا اتشرفت بيه ويمكن كان من اوائل الناس اللى اعرفهم على النت
وباقوله نورتنا يا استاذ طارق وحمد الله على السلامه بعد الغيبه الطويله دى
واهلا بيك بين اخوانك فى منتدى ابناء مصر واحنا نتشرف بيك كعضو بينا
والفضل فى كده لله عز وجل اولا ولاستاذنا الكبير الاستاذ معتز
وياريت يا استاذ معتز نكمل دروس اللغه بحيث تبقى مرجع لكل باحث او متعلم
ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
ويجعلوا عاااااامر بيكم دايما
انووووبيس


الاخ الحبيب مظلوم 
اسف لانني قمت بالرد علي مداخلة اخونا الفاضل طارق عبد المعطي قبلكم و لكنه السهو فسامحني
و ها انت رايت ردي علي استاذنا طارق عبد المعطي فسوف اتوقف لفترة حتي اجد الرد منه ليقوم الاستاذ طارق بتعليمنا اللغة الهيروغليفية بالطريقة الصحيحة
و اني معك من المنتظرين
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي
و لا تغب عنا كل هذه المدة*

----------


## trkeg

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل معتز سامحني علي تأخري في الرد
والله شرف لي اخي اني احط كل بحثي في منتداي
واسمح لي ان اقول منتداي لان اسمة منتدي ابناء مصر وانا ابنها فعلا بس ما منعني عنك الفترة الماضية هو انني كنت ابرمج في مجلتي الالكترونية هي لم تكتمل بعد فامهلني اسبوع اخي كي اتمها واضعها في الموقع الرسمي لي وهذا رابط مؤقت لها لحين اتمها ان شاء الله http://www.trkeg.com/trk
ارجوا ان تسامحني انت وباقي الاخوة عن تاخري في الرد
اخيكم في الله طارق عبدالمعطي

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة trkeg
					
				
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الفاضل معتز سامحني علي تأخري في الرد
والله شرف لي اخي اني احط كل بحثي في منتداي
واسمح لي ان اقول منتداي لان اسمة منتدي ابناء مصر وانا ابنها فعلا بس ما منعني عنك الفترة الماضية هو انني كنت ابرمج في مجلتي الالكترونية هي لم تكتمل بعد فامهلني اسبوع اخي كي اتمها واضعها في الموقع الرسمي لي وهذا رابط مؤقت لها لحين اتمها ان شاء الله http://www.trkeg.com/trk
ارجوا ان تسامحني انت وباقي الاخوة عن تاخري في الرد
اخيكم في الله طارق عبدالمعطي


اهلا بيك اخي طارق عبد المعطي و اسمح لي بان اقوم باكمال شرح كتاب تعلم الهيروغليفية و تابع معي و عندما نصل الي اي نقطة نجد فيها خلاف فارجو ان توضحها للاخوة الافاضل
تقبل تحياتي و تقديري و احترامي
اخوك معتز فطين

الاخوة الافاضل جاري تكملة الموضوع في المداخلة القادمة
تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## ahmssobh

*لابد من وضع حل للمشكلة د ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى
مين اللى حيكمل ويا ريت مش  تحيرونا ...مع احترامى الشديد  للاخوين الفاضلين/         أ-طارق  أ -ابن طيبة  أنا بانتظر بفارغ الصبر*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ahmssobh
					
				
لابد من وضع حل للمشكلة د ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى ى
مين اللى حيكمل ويا ريت مش  تحيرونا ...مع احترامى الشديد  للاخوين الفاضلين/         أ-طارق  أ -ابن طيبة  أنا بانتظر بفارغ الصبر


اهلا بيك اخي الفاضل عبدالرحمن وحشتنا و طالت غيبتك
انشاء الله و بفضله انا اللي هاكمل الموضوع و لو اخي الفاضل طارق عبدالمعطي وجد فيما سوف اكتب اي خلاف مع ما ورد في نظريته فسوف يقوم بتويحه لنا انشاءالله
تحياتي و تقديري

انشاء الله في المداخلة التالية نقوم بمراجعة شاملة لما كنا قد بدانا
ثم في المداخلة التي تليها ندخل في دهاليز اللغة الهيروغليفية*

----------


## global

منك لل الله يا اخ طارق لمنك سبتنا نستفيد ولا فتنا 
هوه دة دورك الى امت بيه 
مع شكرى لابن طيبة واتمنا منه تكملة الموضوع

----------


## trkeg

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
والله اخي ابن طيبة سامحني علي تاخري في الرد وارجوا من كل الاخوة الافاضل ان لا تغضب لان كل انسان له ظروفة وانا والله انشغلت وكنت في سفر يا دوب رديت علي منتدي الطلبة 3 ردود وكويس ان كان فية وقت لان موقعي بسبب المجله الي عملتها تعرض لهجوم وفضل فترة تذيد عن 15 مغلق وطبعا لما رجعت عدلت كل المهذله الي حصلت اخي عبد الرحمن يعرف ان دة شغل بسيط بالنسبة لي
اخي global 



> منك لل الله يا اخ طارق لمنك سبتنا نستفيد ولا فتنا


يا سيدي مننا لله كلنا بس اهم شئ انه يغفر لنا جميعا ارجوا منك عدم الغضب
اخي ابن طيبة ححط نماذج من ترجمتي مع اهم الحروف الصحيحة بس لو اتأخرت في الرد ارجوا منكم مسامحتي
نماذج من ترجمتي للغة المصرية القديمة
كما ذكرت أثناء شرحي للبحث أن الحرف الواحد في اللغة المصرية القديمة له أكثر من شكل وهذا مبنى على الوضع الاجتماعي والوظيفي  للشخص .
ويلاحظ في ترجمتي أن كل ملك من ملوك مصر له اسم مختلف عن الملك السابق له ولا يوجد في ترجمتي ( "رجدى" الأول ، والثاني الخ ) كما كان يفعل "شامبليون" في ترجمته بقوله :- ( "رمسيس" الأول إلى "رمسيس" الحادي عشر ) أو ( "تحتمس" الأول إلى "تحتمس" الرابع ) أو "أمنحتب" ....... الخ .
وكان وقوع "شامبليون" في هذا الخطأ نتيجة ترجمته لأسم الإله الذي كان يعبده الملك على انه الملك بدلا من اسم الملك نفسه .

وهذه ترجمة لأهم الحروف



نماذج من ترجمتي

حفر يمثل الملك "سيتى" الأول ( رب ) وابنه "فرعون" يصيدان ثور بمعبد سيتي الأول بأبيدوس ونلاحظ في هذا الرسم اسم "فرعون" الذي لم يتغير مدى حياته بجواره .
نجد في هذا الرسم   المحفور في معبد "سيتى" الأول ( رب ) طبقا لترجمتي  في أبيدوس ترجمة المقطع الأول منة بترجمتي تقول ( ح أ ن د ن و ى ح ف ل د س ع ب ن أ س ن د ى ) .
الواضح هنا أن اللغة المصرية القديمة كانت بمثابة الخط المسند أيلا يوجد فواصل بين الكلمات ،ولكي نفسر هذا النص كان لابد أن نجعله مقاطع ونضيف إليه الفصله بين الكلمات بعضهما البعض فستكون ترجمته كالتالي (  ح أ ن ، د ن و ، ى ح ف ل ، د س ع ، ب ن أ ، س ن د ى ) أي ( حان دنو يحفل دسع بنا سندى ) .وهذا النص بعد ترجمته  إلى اللغة العربية نجده يفسر نفسه بنفسه فنجد تفسير حان تدل على المكان وتفسير دنو يقترب أو ( قريب ) وتفسير يحفل آي  يهتم  وتفسير كلمه  دسع المراد منها أنها عين لأن أسم الإله بنا بعدها وتفسير سندي أي قوتي وقراءتها متصلة هكذا ( مكان قريب يهتم عين الإله بنا بقوتي ) .
وهذا المقطع يترجم نفسه بنفسه والرسم الموجود يؤكد الترجمة ؟
وليس التخمين هو المؤكد لترجمتي كما فعل شامبليون !!!
__________________________________
ترجمة كلمة حان الدالة على المكان

في هذا الرسم نجد فرعون يتقرب إلى الإله رع ونجد أعلى تمثال "رع" مكتوب كلمة حان وأسفلها "رع" هكذا (  ) وكما ذكرت سابقا إنه إذا وجدت كلمه حان في أي مكان وأسفلها اسم نجد صاحب الاسم أسفل الكلمة 
__________________________________
ترجمة نقش آخر بمدينة الأقصر

هذا النقش ترجمة "شامبليون" على أنه للأمير نخت بطيبة بالأقصر ( الدولة الحديثة 1425 ق . م ) واسم الأمير هنا غير واضح لم يظهر منة طبقا لترجمتي غير صورة لشخص جالس تعبر عن الأمير وأسمه أمامه ولا يظهر من اسمه غير حرف السين فقط ونجد ترجمة هذا المقطع  تقول ( ر ك ل م ر ز ع ) وقرأتها متصلة هكذا ( ركل مرزع )  ومعنى كلمة ركل في الوقت الحالي أنها ضربة قدم وفى الصورة الأمير يركل الطيور بالعصا وكلمة مرزع تعنى بمفهومنا حاليا ( رزع ) وهذه الكلمة مشهورة في اللغة العربية بالقوة وهنا الصورة تشرح نفسها فالأمير يركل الطير بقوة لكي تقع ويمسك بها هو وأولاده .
___________________________________
ترجمة نقش آخر داخل معبد أبى سنبل الكبير

هذا النقش موجود في معبد "أبى سنبل" الكبير في إحدى الغرف الجانبية وهذه الغرفة على يمين "فرعون" حيث تدخل الشمس على وجهه وترجمة هذا النص  طبقا لترجمتي ( أ ل ج د ، ر ع )ومعناها ( الجد رع ) وهنا نجد الجد"رع" جالس ممسك بعصاه
__________________________________
ترجمة اسم موتلن ملك خيتا

هذا الرسم موجود على جدار معبد "أبى سنبل" الكبير في الردهة الأولى الكبيرة على الشمال عند الدخول للمعبد وهنا نجد "فرعون" ممسك بيد "موتلن" ملك خيتا ويقرعه بعصا الإله "بنا" وقدمه فوق وزراء ومسئولين دولته "موتلن" وهذا اسم "موتلن" طبقا لترجمتي وهذا الشكل مكتوب أعلى رأسه هكذا  ( م و ت ل ن ) وطبعا اسم موتلن مترجم من خلال الخط المسماري وشامبليون لم يجدة في ترجمته .

المهم اخي ابن طيبة تعليقك يهمني جدا وسامحني علي التأخير وطبعا بكون سعيد بتعليقك لان الموضوع موضوعك انت وطبعا المفروض بشرح جبت الحروف دي ازاي بعد ردك ان شاء الله بشرح جبت الحروف دي ازاي وكان اعتمادي علي اية
مرة اخري ارجوا عدم الغضب من تأخري 
اخيكم في الله طارق عبدالمعطي

----------


## ahmssobh

*تسلم ايديك يا استاذ طارق...الصراحة ممتاز ويا ريت نقوش اكتر مترجمة  ...... بسى ممكن بعد اذن حضرتك والاخ ابن طيبة لو دارس للاثار عاوز ترجمة او استفسار لترجمة معينة لازم نقدمها له ..على ترجمة شامبليون...حسب دراسته..علشان ينجح
          وكمان بعد اذنكم انا فى الخدمة كدارس للاثار وليس كمدرس لها*

----------


## trkeg

بسم الله الرحمن الرحي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتهالاخ عبدالرحمن



> تسلم ايديك يا استاذ طارق...الصراحة ممتاز ويا ريت نقوش اكتر مترجمة ...... بسى ممكن بعد اذن حضرتك والاخ ابن طيبة لو دارس للاثار عاوز ترجمة او استفسار لترجمة معينة لازم نقدمها له ..على ترجمة شامبليون...حسب دراسته..علشان ينجح
> وكمان بعد اذنكم انا فى الخدمة كدارس للاثار وليس كمدرس لها


الله يكرم اصلك اخي اما بالنسبة لدارس الاثار علشان ينجح يستحسن انه مش يعرفني ولا يعرف كلامي بل ينكر انه سمع حتا عني علشان ينجح لانه لو مش عمل كدة عمرة ما حينجح
وبعدين خدماتك كدارس اثار انا لا انكرها لاني اعرف مستواك كدارس اثار مشاء الله علية اخ عبد الرحمن 
شكرا لك اخي وفي انتظار رد اخي معتز وارجوا منه ان يسامحني علي غيابي الفترة التي مضت
اخيكم طارق عبدالمعطي

----------


## basel500

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
موضوع رائع وقيم جداااااا
وطالما فى ناس ببتكلم فرعونى بقى اسمحوا لى اطلب منكم
ترجمة الحروف الموجوده على هذه القطعه الموجوده فى الصور
ادناه وان وجدت هذه القطعه مع احد الصبيه وقال انه وجدها
فى التراب المنقول لاحد المساكن الجديده للردم ووجدت فى
احد مدن الغربيه وهذه هى:













وهذه القطعه كانت مغطاه بطبقه صفراء ولكن انا قمت بتقشيرها للاسف فاسودت ولكن ظهر
تحت هذه الطبقه كل الوان الطيف تقريبا لامعه جدا وعند وضع الماء عليها تتحول
الى الاسود تماما ثم تعود مره اخرى بعد ثوان لشكلها الطبيعى والوجه الاخر من القطعه
اسود المس ليس عليه نقوش ولكن بعض بقايا من الطبقه الامعه تعطى لون احمر وازرق..!!
اعتقد ان اللغه ديموطاقيه ولكن ماهو المعنىىىىى؟؟؟؟! وشكرا مره اخرى للشرح الجميل.

----------


## الصاعق

يعلم أحد الشماركين معني الكلمات التالي في اللغة الفرعونية 

قتال

معركة 

فن 

أسلوب

----------


## ابن طيبة

> يعلم أحد الشماركين معني الكلمات التالي في اللغة الفرعونية 
> 
> قتال
> 
> معركة 
> 
> فن 
> 
> أسلوب


*اخي الفاضل الصاعق*
*بعد جولات و صولات في قاموس جاردنر و قاموس بيدج*

*وجدت الاتي يستوي عند قدماء المصريين لفظة حرب بلفظة قتال العربيتين و هي تعني عندهم  ""ر-ع-خت""*
*و هي موضحة بالهيروغليفية كما في الصورة التالية*

**

*و لقد جئت لك بكلمة اسلحة رغم انك لم تطلبها*
*و هي تقرا خعو*
*و هذه هي صورتها* 


**

*اما عن كلمة اسلوب و كلمة فن فيمكن الاستعاضة عنهم بهذه الكلمة الفرعونية  سخر*

*و هذه هي صورتها*



*ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك*
*في امان الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الموضوع الثاني* 
*الفعل في اللغة المصرية القديمة*

*اولا الفعل من حيث البنية و التركيب*

*أ- من حيث البنية*
*ينقسم الفعل في اللغة المصرية القديمة كما هو الحال بالنسبة للفعل في اللغة العربية من حيث البنية الي نوعين:*
*1- فعل صحيح الاخر*
*2- فعل معتل الاخر*
*و الفعل الصحيح هو ما خلت حروفه الاصلية من حروف العلة (الحروف المتحركة) و ذلك الحال مع الفعل  "يُسمع"* 
*اما الفعل المعتل فينتهي باحد حروف العلة (الحروف المتحركة) التالية :*
**

*ب- من حيث التركيب*
*اما من حيث التركيب اي من حيث عدد الحروف المكونة للفعل فهي علي النحو التالي*
*1- مع الافعال الصحيحة مثل:*
 
*افعال مكونة من ستة احرف تظهر فقط في اللغة المصرية في العصر القديم*

*لنا عودة مع*
*2- الافعال المعتلة الاخر من حيث التركيب*

----------


## الصاعق

*بارك الله فيك وحفظك ودفع عنك ما يضرك ونفعك بعلمك ونفعنا بك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *بارك الله فيك وحفظك ودفع عنك ما يضرك ونفعك بعلمك ونفعنا بك*


*اوئمن علي دعاؤك* و ادعو لك بمثله جزاك الله و ايانا كل خير *...*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*2- مع الافعال المعتلة الاخر مثل*
**

*ملاحظات*
*1- لا يوجد في اللغة المصرية القديمة الا فعل واحد يتكون من حرف ساكن واحد و هو الفعل i "يقول" و قد كتب باشكال مختلفة*
*2- يتكون جذع الفعل في اللغة المصرية كما في اللغات السامية غالبا من ثلاث حروف ساكنة*
*3- تتكون الافعال المكونة من اربعة حروف ساكنة عادة بالتضعيف هكذا : نظام اب اب ptpt الي جانب ذلك هناك افعال مكونة من حروف ساكنة عادية*
*4- تتكون الافعال المكونة من خمسة حروف ساكنة بالتضعيف هكذا ا ب ت ب ت nhmhm*
*5- تتكون الافعال المكونة من ستة حرف ساكنة بالتضعيف هكذا ا ب ت ا ب ت  n d m n d m*

*3- وفى إطار دراسة الفعل من حيث التركيب هناك  من الافعال ما يطلق عليها الافعال المشددة وهى تلك الافعال التى تضعف فيها الحرف الأخير دون النظر إلى عدد الحروف الأصلية المكونة للفعل أو بنية هذا الفعلر من حيث الصحة والاعتلال وذلك على النحو التالى:* 
**


*لنا عودة*

----------


## الصاعق

الفعل بمعنى يعدو يقراء (( فر )) 

يبدو لي ان هذه الكلمة لازلت مستخدمة للدلالة لى السرعة في اللغة العامية مث كلمة فريرة والتي يقولها الشخص دلالة على السرعة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاعق
					

الفعل بمعنى يعدو يقراء (( فر ))


*


> *يبدو لي ان هذه الكلمة لازلت مستخدمة للدلالة لى السرعة في اللغة العامية مث كلمة فريرة والتي يقولها الشخص دلالة على السرعة*




*فتح الله عليك اخي احمد*
*فعلا يعدو تقرأ fr او فر كا قلت انت و هو فعل من ضمن اكثر من 130 فعلا  و من بين 2890 كلمة تقريبا مأخوذه عن العربية بل هي من العربية الفصحي مثل فر*
*و لن ننس امرؤ القيس في مطلع معلقته و قوله* 
*مكر مفر مقبل مدبر معاً ....كجلمود صخر حطه السيل من عل* 

*و عموما في نهاية الدروس بمشيئة الله سوف اقوم بوضع معجم او قاموس الكلمات الهيروغليفية و هو هيروغليفي عربي و اعمل الان بمشيئة الله علي قاموس عربي هيروغليفي*
*كما سوف اقوم بوضع قاموس بيدج هيروغليفي انجليزي و قاموس جاردنر هيروغليفي انجليزي و كذلك الكلمات العربية ذات الاصل الهيروغليفي او الهيروغليفية ذات الاصل العربي و عندما نكملها سوف نذهل لاننا سوف نجدنا نتحدث لغة عمرها الاف السنين هي لغة اجدادنا المصريين*
*في امان الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الافعال السببية*
*هي تلك الافعال المسبوقة بالعلامة السببية سواء اكانت صحيحة او معتدلة او مشددة*

*عدد حروف الافعال السببية المسبوقة بالسابقة  :*

*افعال مكونة من حرف ساكن:*
*افعال مكونة من حرفين:*
*مثال فعل صحيح : يؤسس sinn * 
*مثال فعل معتل : -*
*مثال فعل مشدد : -*

*افعال مكونة من ثلاثة حروف :*

*مثال فعل صحيح :* 

*مثال فعل معتل :* 

*مثال فعل مشدد :* 

*افعال مكونة من اربعة حروف :*
*مثال:*
** 

*افعال مكونة من خمسة حروف :*
*مثال:*
*صحيح:* 

*معتل : -*

*مشدد : -*

*لنا عودة*

----------


## m_abdo915

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## SaVA

thnxxx bagad mghod gamed

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SaVA
					

thnxxx bagad mghod gamed


*

*شكرا علي المرور*
*و سعيد ان تكون المشاركة الاولي في موضوعي*
*و اتمني الا تكون الاخيرة بالمنتدي* 
*في امان الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة m_abdo915
					

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


*
*شكرا علي المرور*
*و في انتظار مشاركاتك معي*
*في امان الله*

----------


## aid7000

نرجوا الاستفادة

----------


## ابن طيبة

*انشاء الله تستفيد اخي الكريم*
*و جاري تكملة الدروس في مداخلات تالية*
*في امان الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ثانيا الفعل كقياس للصيغ الفعلية :

استخدم النحاة العرب الفعل فعل كوحدة قياس (وزن) لباقي الافعال في اللغة العربية فنقول :
لعب علي وزن فعل
لاعب علي وزن فاعل
ملعوب علي وزن مفعول
و هكذا........

و نفس الشيء نجده في اللغة الهيروغليفية حيث اختار نحاة اللغة المصرية القديمة الفعل  و اعتبروه ادة قياس (وزن) للصيغ الفعلية و هذا ما يتعلق بالدور الوظيفي للفعل في الجملة في اللغة المصرية القديمة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ثالثا : زمن الفعل من حيث زمن وقوعه:-*

----------


## نصر مصر

ما زلت أحاول انتزاع نفسي من سيطرة جاذبية هذا الموضوع الشائق الرائع كي أكمل عملي، ولكنني لم أستطِع ذلك إلا بعد أن أنهيت قراءته من الصفحة الأولى إلى الأخيرة، ولكنني -إن شاء الله- لن أتركه حتى أتعلم على أيديكم هذه اللغة التراثية العظيمة التي كانت تحمل فكرًا لا بد أن نستفيد منه.
شكرًا أستاذنا ومعلمنا الكريم على المجهود الجميل وننتظر المزيد فلا تبخل علينا، فإنا في الانتظار.
أخوكم
نصر مصر

----------


## semsema11

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اشكرك اخى الفاضل على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمميز
 وياريت فعلا  تكتب عن الموضوع دا لانة موضع شيق جدا
فى أنتظار اول درس من حضرتك
وبصراحة هينفعنى فى الدراسة 
ولك حزيل الشكر والاحترام

----------


## fishawy

أخي الفاضل الأستاذ ابن طيبة
لم أحظ بقراءة هذا الموضوع (الكنز) سوى اليوم, فلقد كنت أتمنى أن أجد من يشرح لنا ويعلمنا اللغة المصرية القديمة.
نسخت الدروس وسأطبعها لأبدأ في التعلم, ولكنك ياعزيزي لم تكمل لنا تلك المنحة الرائعة, وأنا أعلم أن اهتماماتك كثيرة, وأن وقتك ضيق, وأننا نثقل عليك كثيراً, ولكن لا تنسى (منهومان لا يشبعان طالب علم وطالب مال) فأشبع نهمنا -حفظك الله- لتعلم تلك اللغة وأكمل الدروس.
طريقتك في الشرح ممتعة وسلسلة, ونريد اسئلة وتطبيقات على ما تَعلمنا إياه.
بارك الله لك في وقتك وجهدك ومالك وأهلك

وجدت صورة مخطوط كتاب (شوق المستهام) فإن أردته فسأضعه لك في أسرع وقت.

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ما زلت أحاول انتزاع نفسي من سيطرة جاذبية هذا الموضوع الشائق الرائع كي أكمل عملي، ولكنني لم أستطِع ذلك إلا بعد أن أنهيت قراءته من الصفحة الأولى إلى الأخيرة، ولكنني -إن شاء الله- لن أتركه حتى أتعلم على أيديكم هذه اللغة التراثية العظيمة التي كانت تحمل فكرًا لا بد أن نستفيد منه.
> شكرًا أستاذنا ومعلمنا الكريم على المجهود الجميل وننتظر المزيد فلا تبخل علينا، فإنا في الانتظار.
> أخوكم
> نصر مصر


*اخي نصر مصر سعيد بكلماتك الطيبة
و اعجابك بالموضوع
و ان شاء الله جاري التحضير للدروس التالية
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> اشكرك اخى الفاضل على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمميز
>  وياريت فعلا  تكتب عن الموضوع دا لانة موضع شيق جدا
> فى أنتظار اول درس من حضرتك
> وبصراحة هينفعنى فى الدراسة 
> ولك حزيل الشكر والاحترام


*اختنا الفاضلة سمسمة
جاري تكملة الدروس
و الله الموفق
تحيتي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أخي الفاضل الأستاذ ابن طيبة
> لم أحظ بقراءة هذا الموضوع (الكنز) سوى اليوم, فلقد كنت أتمنى أن أجد من يشرح لنا ويعلمنا اللغة المصرية القديمة.
> نسخت الدروس وسأطبعها لأبدأ في التعلم, ولكنك ياعزيزي لم تكمل لنا تلك المنحة الرائعة, وأنا أعلم أن اهتماماتك كثيرة, وأن وقتك ضيق, وأننا نثقل عليك كثيراً, ولكن لا تنسى (منهومان لا يشبعان طالب علم وطالب مال) فأشبع نهمنا -حفظك الله- لتعلم تلك اللغة وأكمل الدروس.
> طريقتك في الشرح ممتعة وسلسلة, ونريد اسئلة وتطبيقات على ما تَعلمنا إياه.
> بارك الله لك في وقتك وجهدك ومالك وأهلك
> 
> وجدت صورة مخطوط كتاب (شوق المستهام) فإن أردته فسأضعه لك في أسرع وقت.


*استاذنا الفاضل  الفيشاوي
صراحة اسعدني مروركم الكريم جدا علي الموضوع
بل كان عاملا محفزا لاقلب في ما لدي من كتب و معاجم الهيروغليفية لاستكمل ما بدات
احتاج لفترة قليلة من الوقت و لن تطول لاستكمال باقي الدروس
شرفني مروركم الكريم
في حفظ الله

ننتظر صورة المخطوطة المهمة لكتاب شوق المستهام 
*

----------


## fishawy

أخي الفاضل الأستاذ ابن طيبة
رفعت لك كتاب شوق المستهام في معرفة رموز الأقلام لابن وحشية النبطي :

http://www.zshare.net/download/50835264baf43968/

----------


## trkeg

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ الفاضل Sanzio 
شكرا لعرض بحثي وشرف لي ان اي مصري محترم يعرض بحثي في اي منتدي
الاخ ابن طيبة
بيتهيأ لي انك في بداية بحثي وقفت معي وانا لا انكر ذالك
لكن اخي في قولك
و علي الرغم ما في نظريتيهما من وجاهة الا انهما ايضا اعتمدا علي شطحات الخيال و تاويلات لا تمت للحقيقة بصلة
اين شطحاتي في ذالك اخي
الحمد لله يكفي حينما اتكلم في اللغة المصرية القديمة جميع متخصصين الاثار بيستخبوا تحت التربيزة ودي حقيقة مش شئ من وحي خيالي
اليك هذا الينك في موقع كل الطلبة
http://www.alltalaba.com/board/index...5#entry1849420

فجميع متخصصين الاثار في مصر او في خارجها لا يتعدوا عقله الصباع فيما توصلت له باذن الله
عشان اكون صريح معك ومع الاخوة في المنتدي لي موقع ونزلت 5 كتب قبل كدة لكن لم اضع فيهم كل ما توصلت له
ربما تكون انت اكثر انسان عاش معاناتي في ايصال بحثي للنوار وحاول جاهدا مساعدتي ولم يستطيع

 طبعا امون حتب  وامون منحات  ورع مر مس امون  وتوت عنخ امون حقا شمع سو 
تقدر تقول لية امون في كل الخراطيش في الاول وتتنطق مرة فوق مرة تحت مرة في النص 
سؤال بسيط وعلمي لم يستطيع احد من علماء اثار مصر الرد علية
طيب اخي اين الشطحات بتاعتي اعرضها هنا وانا ارد ليك علية ورد علمي وديني وتاريخي واثري
انما بالنسبة للسعداوي شطحاته شئ مش غاريب علي عيلتهم يكفي انه ابن عم نوال السعداوي وبعدين اخي دة سارق الفكرة بتاعتي ومشوهها لانه طبعا مش يقدر يقولها بالتفصيل فجة يكحلها عما وحط الدين زي ما انت شفت
علي كل موقعي انت تعرفة واعزني مش بخش علي النت كتير لكن لما بكون موجود بخش بس جاهز للرد في اي وقت علي اي شاطحة من الشطحات الي انت قلت عليها وبالمناسبة نفس المقاله سوف اضعها في اخطاء شامبليون (هام جدا)
طارق عبدالمعطي http://trkeg.com

----------


## هانى ابوالنيل

السم عليكم يا شباب انا عاوز اتعلم اللغة الهيروغليفية  بجد ومهتم بالموضوع جدا جدا واول مرة ادخل المنتدى دلوقتى بس عاوز ابدا معاكم الدروس ازاى هبدا من الاول ازاى ممكن اى حد يدلنى من فضلكم والله

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هانى ابوالنيل
					

السم عليكم يا شباب انا عاوز اتعلم اللغة الهيروغليفية  بجد ومهتم بالموضوع جدا جدا واول مرة ادخل المنتدى دلوقتى بس عاوز ابدا معاكم الدروس ازاى هبدا من الاول ازاى ممكن اى حد يدلنى من فضلكم والله


اخي الفاضل هاني ابو النيل
يشرفنا اخي الكريم انضمامك الي منتداك ابناء مصر و ادعو الله ان تجد فيه ضالتك و ان تنال منه ما تروم من العلم

اما عن كيفية تعلم الهيروغليفية فبامكانك اخي الكريم ان تبدأ من اول مداخلة في هذا الموضوع حتي تصل الي ما وصلنا اليه و سوف نستكمل باذن الله ما بدانا 
و حتي تصل الي هذه المداخلة سوف تكون بمشيئة الله عالما بجزء من لغتنا الهيروغليفية القديمة

تقبل تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## النجمة الصغيرة

السلام عليكم 
الاستاذ الفاضل بن طيبة تحيه طيبه وشكر خاص 
موضوعك فادني كتير وكنت في اشد الحاجة ليه
واصل الموضوع 
جزاك الله خير وبالتوفيق

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم 
> الاستاذ الفاضل بن طيبة تحيه طيبه وشكر خاص 
> موضوعك فادني كتير وكنت في اشد الحاجة ليه
> واصل الموضوع 
> جزاك الله خير وبالتوفيق


*باذن الله جاري تكملة الموضوع*
*اول ما استلم الاسكانر من الصيانة*
*سعيد بمرورك الطيب علي الموضوع*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة



----------


## maya2007

حلوكتير بدك اتعلم صراحه

----------

